# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  رسائل مشروع تدبر

## مهرة القصر

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيم
السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ 

{ رسائل مشروع تدبر }

{ إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ } , 
{ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ} .... 

في رحاب القرآن ..
.
.
بيانه، بلاغته، حكمه، درره ومعانيه .. 
.
.

تأملات ووقفات قرآنية 
ترقيقاً للقلوب تشجيعاً للطاعة والإستزادة من الدعاء والقرآن

اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم العظيم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا وجلاء حزننا وذهاب همنا ،
واجلعه شفيعا لنا يوم القيامة يا ارحم الراحمين آمين ...

أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ الْعَظِيمَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ
عَدَدَ خَلْقِهِ ، وَرِضَا نَفْسِهِ ، وَزِنَةَ عَرْشِهِ ، وَمِدَادَ كَلِمَاتِهِ
عددَ كلِّ شيءٍ و مِلْءَ كلِّ شيءٍ

مُتجدد بإذن الله* *

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*“. . ... صمت يقرّبك إلى الله ؛

..خيرٌ من .. . . كلمةٍ تُضحكك قليلاً هنا.. 
..وتُبكيك كثيرًا هناك !! 

. .( وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ الْخَائِضِينَ ). . 
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*( وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا 
نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى )

(نحن نرزقك) تحددت الجهة (فلا تشتت نفسك) .

د.عقيل الشمري*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
راقب حروفي كما تشاء، ولكن لا تفسرها كما تشاء.

{ اجْتَنِبُواْ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الظَّنِّ 
إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ }

د.فواز اللعبون*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قال تعالى واصفاً (سليمان - عليه السلام ) 

{ نِعمَ العَبدُ} , 

أغمض عينيك و تخيل أن الله قالها فيك !! 
هل عرفت الآن حقارة أفعالنا حين نرجوا 
ثناء البشر ؟*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
في الحياة

" لا يوجد فرص ضائعة
كل ما فاتك
لم يكن لك ! " 

( وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَّقْدُورًا ) 

أدهم شرقاوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أحيانا الصمت أفصح من الكلام، 
والإشارة أبلغ من كل عبارة ! 

(يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ 
وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا * فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ )

د.عبداللطيف هاجس
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*
استقامتك لا تُعطيك الحق في
السخرية مِن ضلالِ غيرك 
ما دُمتَ بشراً ...

( ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قد يسيء بعض الناس بك الظن ، 
وقد يظنك آخرون أطهر من ماء الغمام ، 
ولن ينفعك هؤلاء ولن يضرك أولئك ، 
المهم حقيقتك وما يعلمه الله عنك.

( فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى )

وهكذا شأن الأنبياء 
كل أمرهم واضح بين 
ليس فيه خفاء ولا ترويج، 
ولهذا لم يقل ليلاً، 
ولكن نهاراً ضحى.

ابن كثير*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*
( وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ )

الحياة لا تخلو من المشكلات، 
والوصول إلى حلول هذه المشكلات لا بد له من تلطف وهدوء وتأنٍ،

وكلما كبرت المشكلة 
زادت الحاجة للهدوء والتروي .

أ.د. ناصر العمر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*كُل الاشياء تُرافقك لفترات مُعينة فِي حياتك 
ومِن ثُم تدفعك لتُواصل حياتك بمفردك ، 

وحده الله من يرعاك حتى النهاية..

( قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*
( وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى )

فترضى .. فترضى.. فترضى


أبو عبدالرحمن الواثق*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


إذا أراد الله فرجاً فتح بابه، 
وإن لم يكن له باب كسر حائطه، 
فأمر الله لا مرد له .

( قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ )

عبدالعزيز الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَاغْضُضْ مِنْ صَوْتِكَ )

إذا الرجل يوصى بخفض صوته
فكيف بالمرأة ؟!*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*{ وَاقْصِدْ فِي مَشْيِكَ }

لقمان لا يريد ولده متبخترًا متكبرًا، 
ولا يريده ضعيفًا هزيلاً؛ 
بل يريد له الخير ( التوسط ).
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
{ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ } 

قَال سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ :
مَنْ صَلَّى الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسَ فَقَدْ شَكَرَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ، 

وَمَنْ دَعَا لِوَالِدَيْهِ فِي أَدْبَارِ الصَّلَوَاتِ فَقَدْ شَكَرَهُمَا .

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
{ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الْآخِرَةَ وَسَعَى لَهَا سَعْيَهَا وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ } . .

إرادة .. لا عمل معها امنية فارغة ودعوى زائفة . .

لا تحدثني عن الآخرة . . 
وقلبك مشتت في اودية الدنيا. . . 

 طواري محمد الطواري 
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قال شعيب لقومه: 
(وَاسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ)

وقال هود: 
(وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ)

ونوح:
( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا )

أعلم الخلق بالله 
يصفون لك الدواء!

عبدالعزيز الفوزان

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*قال الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما :

من اتكل على حُسنِ اختيار الله له 
لم يتمن شيئا . 

( وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*أنظرُ للخلف.. ألتفت للوراء.. 
أتأمل الأحداث.. 
السنين.. المواقف.. 
مفترق الطريق.. الذكريات؛

فلا أجد إلا.. 

( فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا ..)

طارق مقبل


الْحَمْدُ لِلَّه عَدَدَ خَلْقِهِ ، وَرِضَا نَفْسِهِ ، وَزِنَةَ عَرْشِهِ ، وَمِدَادَ كَلِمَاتِهِ
عددَ كلِّ شيءٍ و مِلْءَ كلِّ شيءٍ

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
**


" وقد يَبعثُ الله لك من يُغنيك عنهم كلّهم .."

( إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ فَلا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ )

د. طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
- الـذي عـوّض جعفـر بـن أبـي طالـب رضـي الله عنه 
جناحيـن بدل يديـه اللتين قطعتا فيه ؛

سيعطيك أشياء رائعـة بـدل الأشياء 
التـي تساقطت منك أثناء مسيرك إليه .

( وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ )

علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
[ أريد أن أخبرك أمرًا ] . .* 


*تستطيع أن* 
*تحيكَ من الظنون المتوهمة* 
*قصة مكتملة عن أحدهم* 
*تحكيها لرفاقك في المساء ! . . 
*
*لا بأس..* 
*لكن تهيَّأ* 
*لإقامة البراهين عليها* 
*غدًا بين يدي الله !*

* ( قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ )

سليمان العبودي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
من سنن الدنيا 
*
*أن الضيق يمشي بوتيرة واحدة،* 
*حتى تأتي مرحلة يضيق فيها الحال* 
*حد الاختناق،
*
* هذه الضمة* 
*التي يودعك بها الضيق لتستقبل الفرج* 

*( وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ )

بدر الثوعي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

أجمل هدية تقدمها لمن تحب.. 
أن تخاف عليه وتخاف الله فيه !
*
*( يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ )

د.سلمان العودة
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

" أكبر علامات حُسن ظنك بالله: 

استمرارك في الدعاء ولو تأخّـرت الإجابة."

( ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )، 

وعدٌ وإن طال الأمد "

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

{ وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ
عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا }
.
. ‏ساكنين متواضعين لله والخلق،،
.
.
‏ابذل بهدوء..
وأكرم بهدوء..
وسامح بهدوء..
وعاتب بهدوء ..
وانسحب بهدوء .

 " زهرة الشدي "*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

. . .أريد أن أخبرك أمرا . . . .
*
* لنّ يكون عمرك كله ربيعاً !! 
ستتناوب عليك الفصول الأربعة . . . . 
تلفحك الحرارة، 
تتجمد في صقيع الوحدة،
تتساقط أحلامك اليابسة،
. . . . . لكن حياتك ستزهر من جديد. 

{ إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا } . . . 

تركي الأشجعي.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَرَحمَة ربِّكَ خَيرٌ مِمَّا يَجمَعُون )
*
*من أدركته رحمة الله 
فقد أدركه كل خير،
وليس بحاجة لغيرها !!

اللهم أرحمنا رحمة تغنينا بها عن رحمة من سواك 
يا أرحم الراحمين* *...* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لو لم يكن فِي الشّدائد إلّا أن تربي قلبك*
*كيف يستغني بالله عن كلّ أحد 
لكفى.

( وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ )

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

خطتي الشخصية لعام جديد.*  :31:  :32: 

*( أضْغطي هُنَا )


*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( إِنَّا كُنَّا قَبْلُ فِي أَهْلِنَا مُشْفِقِينَ )
*
*لم يكن* *الالتزام*
*ثوباً يرتدونه أمام الناس**
*
*وإذا دخلوا بيوتهم خلعوه !!
*
*بل كان* *الوجل*
*شعارهم ودثارهم**
*
*طواري محمد الطواري

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

"(يَسْأَلُهُ) مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي (شَأْنٍ)" 
*
*تتغير الأحوال والشؤون بالدعاء والأسئلة.*
*قل: يارب. 
*
* د.عبدالله بلقاسم

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

الأبتسامة كالجاذبية*
*تجذب الأشياء إليها*
*وتمهد طريق الدعوة
*
*فهل أيقنت يوما بأن* 
*إبتسامتك لأحدهم هو* 
*كسب لقلبه ؟!
*
*تأمل .. قوله تعالى:
*
*( فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِّن قَوْلِهَا 
وَقَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ)

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قلب المؤمن قد يزوره 

اليأس
*
*لكن ..

لايسكنه .
*
*( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ )
*
* أ.د. خالد منصور الدريس


*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

خصومة الكرام :*
*عتب أو عفو*
*أو إعراض أو هجر
*
*خصومة اللئام :*
*غيبة ونميمة وإفتراء* 
*وتشويه وكذب !!
*
*( وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْرًا جَمِيلًا )
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

سورة آل عمران* *مطمئنة لمن ..

طال طلبه للرزق ويئس 
*
*(فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى) 
*
*ولطالبي النصر والفرَج 
*
*(وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ)

**ماجد الغامدي
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
إذا سمعتم أو قرأتم 
*
*( وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ )
*
*ترفعوا عن أهل الأرض 
*
*فحاجتكم ليست عندهم؛* 
*مهما كانت مناصبهم ونفوذهم.

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

هناك أناس بسطاء لا مال ، ولا جاه ، ولا منصب !
*
*ولكن ..أملاكهم* 
*في السماء عظيمة ،* 
*قصورهم تُبنى وبساتينهم تُزرع ،
*
*فأكثروا من خبايا الصالحات
*
*(وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلًا )*
*صالح المغامسي*


*سبحان الله ~ الحمد لله ~ لا إله إلا الله ~ الله أكبر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
( أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ )
*
*قال الشنقيطي :
*
*هذا من حق الله الخالص* 
*كخلق السموات...
*
*لا يجيب المضطر إلا الله...*
*..لا تبحث عن أحد غيره.!

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
‏يوجد الله البديلَ عن كل شيء. 
*
*يوجد الله البديل عن أقرب الأشياء إليك . . . 

( فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَى)
*
*‏لا تقف الحياة على أحد..* 
*وفي الله عوض عن كُلّ فائت. . . ‏ 
*
*د.طارق


* :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قال لأم موسى : { أَرْضِعِيهِ }*
*فرحم الطفل ,*
*.*
*.*
*ثم قال :*
*{ فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ*
*تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ ..}*
*فرحم الأم ,*
*.
**.*
*إنه الرحمن الرحيم ,*
*كم أحبه .* :55: 


*أ. أبوعبدالرحمن الواثق.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

بشارة لامرأة تفطر قلبها*
*( إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ )
*
*ومن كرم الكريم وعادته التفضل :
*
*(وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ)
**.
.**

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لا تيأسوا من فضل الله
*
*فإن الله كريم لايبخل ،، حليم لايعجل
*
*د.هاجس الغامدي
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

أخي المبتعث :
*
*حاول أن تنقل لمن حولك*
*إنطباعا جيدا عن دينك
*
*فلعلكّ المسلم الوحيد*
*الذي يرونه في حياتهم !
*
*( إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ )
*
*علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

الإستقامة على شرع الله ؛* 
*عزلة عن الحرام لا عن الحياة ** 
*
*{ وَأَعْتَزِلُكُمْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ } 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

في الصحيحين أن أعرابيا قال :*
*ألا تنجز لي يا محمد ما وعدتني
*
*فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
*
*" أبشر"
*
*قال ابن هبيرة :*
*فيه أن الرجل إذا طلب منه حاجة أن يقول : 
*
*أبشر 
*.
.

*صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

إذا قـرأت في الأدب تـزداد رقـة
*
*وإذا قـرأت في** التـاريخ** تـزداد عبـرة
*
*وإذا قـرأت القـرآن تـزداد
رقـة وعبـرة وأجـراً .
.
.
* :31: 


*اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا، 
ونور صدورنا، وجلاء أحزاننا، 
وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

أكثر الناس علماً بالله أشرحهم صدراً في دنياه، 
*
*عَرَف الخالق* 
*فلم يحمل همّ المخلوق .
*
*د. عبدالعزيز الطريفي
.
.

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

" اذا اُبتليت بالفقد ...*
*فخذ عن الكل جانباً
*
*وأنزل أحزانك بين يدي الله*
*الذي لا يقهر قلبك ولايقتل آمالك"
*
*( وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ )
*
*أ. أمل الشيخ

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

(تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاءُ وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاءُ)
*
*تكررت المشيئة ( أربع مرات )* 
*في آية واحدة
*
*لتنزع من قلبك وهم التعلق بغيره سبحانه

*
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

(هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ) 
*
*لم يسأل الله الذرية إلا لما قالت مريم :
*
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ) 
*
*بعض ما تراه وتسمعه يستحثك لربك 
*
*د. عقيل الشمري.

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قال تعالى: 
( وإلى الله تُرجع الأمور)
*
*لاتلجأ لغير الله ،*
*فمن أنزل حاجته بالله قُضيت ،*
*ومن أنزل حاجته بغير الله وُكل إليه .
*
*الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


حُمقاً شَكَوتُ لغيرِ اللهِ أوجاعي*
*فلمْ تُلامسْ لديهمْ غيرَ أسماعِ
*
*وحينَ بُحْتُ بها للهِ… في ثقةٍ*
*لـمسْتُ راحةَ قلبي بينَ أضلاعي

* :13 (5): 

*د.عيسى جرابا*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

الفرج بعد الشدّة منحة ربانيّة نفيسة* 
*يُخفي الله لحظته حتى على الأنبياء، 
*
*حتى يكون أزكى النفوس أصبرها* 
*وألذّ الفرج آخره .
*
*( فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )
*
*د. عبدالعزيز الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

في صلاة الفجر نكتشف أن الأرض* 
*لا تبعد عن السماء كثيراً 
*
*وأن ما كنا نحسبه مسافة شاسعة !*
*يمكن اجتيازه بسجدة !* 

*أدهم شرقاوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

ولّى إبراهيم عن إبنه وزوجته*
*في وادٍ غير ذي زرع
*
*وليس في يديهما إلاّ القليل من الماء
*
*فعاد إليهما وقد تفجرت الأرض* 
*تحت قدميهما بماء معين لاينقطع
*
*( ثق بالله )* 

*الشيخ هاجس*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

في القرآن :
*
*مُدخل صدق ، مُبوّأ صدق ، مُخرج صدق ،قدم صدق*
* لسان صدق ،مقعد صدق ، وعد الصدق ، ..
*
*أكرم بدين الصدق الذي نثر الصّدقَ في جميع زواياه..
*
*الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قال تعالى :
*
*( وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ )
*
*مات خاتم المرسلين صاحب* 
*الرسالة الخالدة*
*والدين المنصور.
*
*[ ودرعه مرهونة ] !!
*
*" الخلود لاتصنعه الأموال "

*

*اللَّهمَّ صلِّ على سيدنا محمد عبدِكَ ونبيِّكَ ورسُولِكَ النَّبيِّ الأُمِّيِّ*
*وعلى آلِه وصحبِه وسلِّم تَسليماً كثيرا..*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
.*
*.*
*.*
*أريد أن أخبرك أمرا.*
*.*
*.*
*. { الحَمدُ للَّه }.*
*.جعلها ربنا أول كتابه .*
*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ}.*
*.الفاتحة (1)*
*.*
*.*
*. وآخر كلام أهل الجنة.*
*.{دَعْوَاهُمْ فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَتَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلَامٌ* 
*وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ}.*
*.يونس (10 )*
*.*
*.*
*. فلنتبع ذلك في..*
*.استفتاحاتنا واختتاماتنا.*
*.*
*.*
*. ( محمد المنجد ).*
*.*
*. مساؤكم..** قلوب حامدة راضية.* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

.*
*.*
*.*
*أريد أن أخبرك أمرا.*
*.*
*.*
*قال تعالى :
*
*( لِمِثْلِ هَذَا فَلْيَعْمَلِ الْعَامِلُونَ ) 
*
*هل تتعب وتجتهد في شيء* 
*يستحق ؟ 
*
*تأكد من سمو أهدافك .
*
*ماجد الغامدي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

. تأمل معي : 
*
*بدأت ب { وَالضُّحَى }*
*وانتهت .. {وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ }*
*.*
*.
*
*وبدأت ب .. { وَالْفَجْرِ}.*
*وانتهت ب { وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي } .*
*.*
*.*

*فثق بأن من تعبده حقا* 
*سيجعل حياتك نورا..*
*ونهايتك الجنة . . . .*
*.*
*.
*
*د. عبدالعزيز الأحمد*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

سُئل أحد المعروفين بنفع الناس :
*
*ألا يضيق صدرك* 
*من تجاهل معروفك*
*من قبل من تحسن إليهم ؟ 
*
*قال ما انتظرته ليحزنني ! 
*
*يكفيني ..
*
*قوله تعالى :*
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ)
*
*المقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

فَرَفَعَ رسول الله يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: 
*
*"اللَّهُمَّ أُمَّتِي أُمَّتِي"* 
*وَبَكَى.
*
*فقال الله تعالى :
*
* " إِنَّا سَنُرْضِيكَ فِي أُمَّتِكَ وَلاَ نَسُوءُكَ"**
*
*أي شفقة ورحمة حواها قلب هذا النبي العظيم*  :31: *
*
*إبراهيم العقيل
*

*( اللهم صلِّ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما 
عدد ما أحاط به علمك ، وخط به قلمك ، وأحصاه كتابك )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
" فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ ( تَوَلَّى ) "
*
*لم يقل سبحانه*
* ثم " ذهب " ...!*
*بل ( تَوَلَّى ) بكامله...
*
*إفعل المعروف* 
*وتولى بكل ما أوتيت...
*
*حتى ذلك القلب* 
*الذي ينبض بداخلك* 
*لا تجعله يتمنى الشكر والجزاء...*
*يكفيك أن يجازيك الكريم ...
*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم أخلاق الأنبياء.* :55:  :55:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَ أَبَشَّرْتُمُونِي عَلَى أَن مَّسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ فَبِمَ تُبَشِّرُونَ .* 
*قَالُواْ بَشَّرْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْقَانِطِينَ . )
*
*مهما طال الزمن وتقدم العمر
*
*لاتيأس !
*
*ستصل البشرى*  :13 (5): 

*د. محمد الربيعه


* :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


قيمنا قُرآنية* 
*.*
*.*
*مايقوله الآخرون فيك ليس مهما !!
*
*فموسى عند فرعون*
*( هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلَا يَكَادُ يُبِينُ )
*
*ولكن عند ربه*
*( وَكَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَجِيهًا )
*
*القيمة :
*
*المهم من أنت عند ربك ؟
*
*بلقيس الغامدي
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

إذا صنعت لأحد معروفاً 
*
*فلا تطلب منه الدعاء لك 
*
*وإنما توجه لله متوسلا بعملك
*
*( فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْـزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ )
*
*د. عبدالعزيز الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

خُذها من ألسنة الْجِنِّ ..
*
*( فَمَن يُؤْمِن بِرَبِّهِ فَلَا يَخَافُ بَخْسًا وَلَا رَهَقًا )
*
*روضة المقبالي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( اقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ أَوِ اطْرَحُوهُ أَرْضًا يَخْلُ لَكُمْ وَجْهُ أَبِيكُمْ )
*
*ماعلموا أن الحبّ“ لايغادر مع الأجساد !.*
*
علي الفيفي*



*https://saaid.net/twitter/255.htm*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَأَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ)
*
*لا تستهن بالأشياء* 
*والأشخاص* 
*الذين تجدهم مصادفة ...*
*في دلوك ،*
*أو طريقك ،*
*أو بجوارك...
*
*فقد يكونون* 
*أثمن مما تظن !!
*
*علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

في الوقت الذي أمر الله 
إبراهيم عليه السلام* 
*بذبح إسماعيل 
*
*كان هناك* 
*كبش مولود خصيصاً*
* لفداء إسماعيل 
*
*في وقت الشده والكرب* 
*إعلم أن الفرَج 
*
*قد تم تجهيزُه ! 
*
*لافي العوني


* :AlhamduleAllah: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

الغِنى ،* 
*ليس أن تستطيع شِراء الدنيا مجتمعة ،
*
*بل هو أن تجتمع الدنيا كلها*
*ولا تستطيع شراءك !
*
*( قَالَ رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ )
*
*أدهم شرقاوي .*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

تذكر دائما وأنت تبكي بحرقة*
*على شيء تمنيته بشدة وتعلقت به*
*ولم يحققه الله لك
*
*قوله تعالى:*
*(وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى)
*
*حرمك الله من أمنيتك هنا
*
*| بالدنيا |
*
*ليحقق لك خير منها هناك
*
*| بالآخرة |*
*
*
*امسح دموعك*
*وأنت تحسن الظن بربك
*
*قل : 
(( اللهم اخلف لي عن كل* 
*غائبة لي بخير))
*
*مفتاح الخير*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا )
*
*أترقب رزق السماء النازل* 
*وتغفل عن أن يكون لك* 
*عمل صالح صاعد.؟! 
*
*عبد الله الغفيلي


* :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لاتسمح لأحد
*
*أن يكون لك كل شيء
*
*لأنه إذا رحل ستبقى
*
*بلا شيء !
*
*( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا )
*
*قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ:* 
*أَيْ لَكُمْ بُيُوتٌ وَزَوْجَاتٌ وَخَدَمٌ
*
*الحمدلله ..كثيرون هم الملوك* 
*وهم لايشعرون !
*
*وكثير من أوتي نصف المُلك
*
*ماجد الغامدي


*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
**هلكتْ ناقة لأعرابي لا يملك سواها،* 
*فرفع يديه، وقال:
*
*( يا رب ) 

اصنع ما شئت، فإن رزقي عليك "

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لتعرف عقل المرء وعلمه انظر إلى* 
*ردة فعله حال اللغو !!
*
*( وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ* 
*وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ* 
*سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ )
*
*د. سعود الشريم

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

التفكير في الأجر .. من البشر..*
*تجعل نظرتك .. مادية بحته ..
*
*فالصداقة بـ المصلحة ..*
*ونفع الآخرين .. للشهرة والمنصب .
*
*هل جربت يوما أن :*
*تُحسن لأجل .. الله !*
*تعفو لأجل الله !*
*لاتنتظر من غير الله .. شكرا ولا ثوابا !
*
*تأمل قوله تعالى:
*
*( إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لَا نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلَا شُكُورًا )

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

ماتدبر مؤمن كتاب الله سواء*
*قرأه ، أو إستمع إليه ، إلا كان*
*إيجابيا .. مؤثرا
*
*| تأمل |
*
*( وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ 
فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ )
*
*[ فانظر إلى الأثر الذي انطبع في* 
*قلوبهم من الإنصات للقرآن*
*..الانتقال للدعوة ]

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ )
*
*إفعل المعروف*
*وابتعد عن الأضواء* *!**
*
*الشيخ الشعراوي*
*رحمه الله*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

عدد إخوة يوسف ( 11 )*
*مع ذلك* 
*تآمر معظمهم عليه !!
*
*بينما أخو موسى الوحيد* 
*(هارون)*
*وقف عضيدًا ومعينًا لأخيه
*
*فاسألوا الله ( البركة )*
*في النفس والمال والذرية
*
*( وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ )

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
علمتني الكهف* 
*.*
*.*
*" العلم " يحتاج :
*
*لـ الرغبة*
*{ هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ }
*
*لـ الصبر* 
*{ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاءَ اللَّهُ صَابِرًا }
*
*لـ الأستمرار*
*{ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا }

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قال رجل : يارسول الله*
*كم أعفو عن الخادم ؟
*
*فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*( كل يوم سبعين مرة )
*
*هذا في العفو عن زلة الخادم !
*
*فكيف بالعفو عن الزوجة والأولاد ؟؟!
*
*الطريفي 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ )
*
*كانت المعاصي* 
*قريبة منهم في الدنيا*
*فتركوها لله*
*فأدنى اللهُ نعيمهم*
*في الجنة*  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ)
*
*فإذا كان الله يقول (ذلك )*
*لرسوله عليه السلام !
*
*وهو أكمل الناس عقلا ،
وأغزرهم علما وأفضلهم رأيا ،
فكيف بغيره !!
*
*ابن سعدي

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*


*القرآن غيرني* 
*.*
*.*
*كنت أعاني من .. هم وضيق ،*
*فتأملت في قصة موسى*
*ورأيت كيف أنه لما ...*
*أحسن للفتاتين ، وسقى لهما ،
*
*ودعا ربه أتاه الفرج ،* 
*وكانت عندنا مستخدمة بالمدرسة*
*فقيرة فأحسنت إليها*
*وطلبت من الله الإحسان ،*
*ففرج الله همي . ،*
*وشرح صدري . ،
*
*وصدق الله تعالى 
*
*( هَلْ جَزَاءُ الإحْسَانِ إِلا الإحْسَانُ )*  :31: *

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا )
*
*( أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ )
*
*زكريا و إبراهيم لم تتكرر عبثًا*
*نفس الفكرة
*
*لعلها إشارة لكل من تأخر مطلبه*
*وانقطعت أسبابه ; 

لا تيأس !
*
*مها العنزي 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ )
*
*كُل الذي كان يعلمُه*
*يعقوب عليه السلام*
*أن الله لا يعجزه ردّ يوسف*
*ولو بعد حين !
*
*الواثقون بربهم
*
*يدركون يقينًا..* *أن ( الفرج ) 

مسألة وقت فقط !

*
*عبدالعزيز الشثري*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


لا أظن أن همك يعادل هم* 
*من عاش ثلاث ظلمات ..
*
*- ظلمة ليل ..*
*- وبحر عميق ..*
*- وبطن حوت ..
*
*وكلها بددتها دعوة واحدة
*
*{ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ}
*
*فلا تيأس ..* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

تَذكَّرْ إذا ضاقَ صدْرُ الدُّجى*
*مشاعرَ يُونُسَ في بطْنِ حُوتْ*

*ولولا تَسابيحُهُ… ما نَجَا*
*أَيَغرَقُ مَن مَدَّ حَبْلَ القُنُوتْ ؟!
*
*أ. عيسى جرابا*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ )
*
*بعض الأرواح كزيت الزيتون
*
*نقيّة .. شفّافة .. وضّاءة
*
*وبقدر جمالها ونقائها
*
*تضيء حياة غيرها
*
*( نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ)
*

*إبراهيم العقيل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
ثِق بمَن تشاء ،
*
*لكن لايتعلق قلبك إلا بالله 
*
*( وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ )
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا )
*
*كل الأسباب كانت ضد إنجابه للولد*
*ومع ذلك حين دعا ذكر الصفات التي* 
*يتمناها فيه !!
*
*إنه حسن الظن بالله ..
*
*إنه اليقين برب مجيب الدعاء
*
*إنه التلذذ بمناجاة الله بما يتمنى القلب ..

* :31: *

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا )
*
*بلاء تمنّت معه الموت يرزقها الله*
*بسببه رسولًا من أولي العزم !
*
*بلاءاتُ الصالحين ..
*
*مخابئ للمنح العظيمة !
*
*علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

كلما زاد علم الإنسان بالله
*
*قلّت شكواه إلى الخلق
*
*ولم يصرفها إلاّ إلى الخالق
*
*( إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ )
*
*الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
*
*السمة التي لاتخطئ المُجددين في تاريخنا هي قيام الليل ، 

إذ لم يوجد مصلح في الأمة 

لايُعرف عنه قيام الليل 
*
* أبو الحسن الندوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )
*
*أصدق وعد ..
*
*فكيف عنه ننام ؟!
*
*توفيق الصايغ*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**.
.*
*علّمني رسول الله 
.
.*

*حُوصِر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقُتل أصحابه*
*وهاجر من بلده ، وغدر به اليهود*
*وحاربه قومه ، وماتت زوجته وعمّه*
*وعايش الفقر!
*
*ومع ذلك كان يُحب
*
*الفَأْلَ 
*
*ويحسن الظن بربه*  :31: *
*
*سعد الشنفا*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

قال ابن مَسعُود رضي الله عنه :
*
*" قسماً بالله ما ظنَّ أحدٌ باللهِ ظناً؛ إلّا أعطَاه ما يظنُّ " 
*
*وذلكَ لأنَّ الفَضلَ كُلَّه بيدِ الله.
*
*( قُلْ إِنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ )
**
* :13 (5):

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


( وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ )
*
*عن ابن عباس قال:* 
*إن الرحم لتقطع وإن النعمة لتكفر* 
*وإن الله إذا قارب بين القلوب لم يزحزحها شيء 
*
*ثم قرأ 

( لَوْ أَنفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَّا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ )
*
*ابن كثير*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
.*
*.*
*في الحياة
.
.*
*بغي تدخل الجنة في كلب ،* 
*وامرأة تدخل النار في هرة !
*
*القضية ليست في ..*
*طهارة الهرة ونجاسة الكلب ، 
*
*بل في طهارة الرحمة* 
*ونجاسة القسوة .
*
*توفيق الصايغ*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
( وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغًا )
*
*قلب امرأة يطوي حزناً عميق ..*
*يلتفت إليه الله ويصفه بدقة متناهية
*
*ويرحم حال قلب لوعه الفراق :
*
*( فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ)
*
*فلا أرحم من الله بنا*  :31: 

*مها العنزي


*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

إلى عبد ..*
*احمرّت عينه من البكاء !
*
*بكى من قبلك*
*يعقوب الكريم
*
*وابيضت عيناه من الحزن*
*لكن ثقته بالله عز وجل
*
*نقشت له قدرًا جميلا
*
*( فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا )
**
*
*صَباح الطُّهر*  :55:  :55:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
.*
*.*
*علمتني الكهف* 
*.*
*.*
*( فَعَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يُؤْتِيَنِ خَيْرًا مِنْ جَنَّتِكَ )
*
*تعلّقك بعطاءات الله
*
*يجعلك ترى ما في أيدي الناس صغيرًا
*
*أحمد حمادي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*.*
*.*
*القرآن غيرني*
*.*
*.
*
*ثلاث سنين قضيتُها في العلاجات* 
*والأطباء والأعشاب؛ لأرزق بطفلٍ، 
*
*وفي يومٍ ما، وبعد أن قاربتُ الوصول* 
*إلى ... اليأس، 
*
*كنتُ أقرأ قول الله تعالى :* 
*( لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْ‌ضِ أَكْبَرُ‌ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ ) ... 
*
*فقلت: إذا كان خلق السموات* 
*والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس ،*
*فهو قادر على أن ..*
*يخلق جنيناً في رحمي، 
*
*وما هي إلا أيامًا معدودات حتى حملت،* 
*وأنعم الله علي بطفلتي الجميلة، 
*
*فله الحمد والشكر.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
وفيْضُ الله هل ينضب ؟*
*وهل شيء على القهَّار قد يصعب ؟
*
*وهل حدٌ لما يُعطي*
*وهل عدٌ لما يُنعم ؟
*
*فلا تعجل على فرَجٍ*
*على فرحٍ*
*ولا تغضب*
*وردّد في الدُّجى يا رب !
*
*د. حاتم خليل التركستاني*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
( وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ )
*
*بتدبير لا يخطر على بالك ..* 
*مكاناً .. زماناً .. مقداراً 
*
*فيأتي فرحٌ ليس كأي فرح !
*
*أحمد حمادي

*
*اللهم هذه اللحظات*  :31: 
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنِّي لأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ )
*
*اللهم قبَسًا من يقين يعقوب ، 
*
*وفرحة لكل مكروب ؛ كفرحة لقاء يوسف ..** 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ )
*
*( ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ )
*
*سبع سنوات شداد طويلة مُرهقه
*
*محى أساها* *" عام "** واحد فقط !
*
*هكذا عِوض الله إذا حل ،

* :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ) 
*
*إذا أحبك الله .. كاد لك .. 
*
*وجعل محبوباتك .. سهلة المنال .. 
*
*وحتى خيالاتك الجميلة 
*
*يحولها إلى ممكنات أجمل !!
*

*الفيفي

**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*يا الله* 
*.*
*يا مُنبِت الأزهار عاطرة الشذى 
*
*ما خاب يوما من دعا ورجاكا . . . . 

* :13 (56): *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*.
.
أفكار مقترحة لإستغلال شهر شعبان* *

(1)

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

(2)

*
.

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
،
(3)

*
.

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
أكثر الصرخات ألماً يوم القيامة
*
*( يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي )
*
*أنتهت مدة إقامتهم وذهبوا ليروا أعمالهم !!
*
*فبادر قبل أن تغادر !!


* :Ast Green: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

كم نحن بحاجة للتعبير عن مشاعرنا 
*
*بطريقة تكون أنفع لمن أحببناه ..
*
 *ركعتان ندعو فيها بصدق له
*
 *صدقة ننويها له
*
 *بئر باسمه
*
 *نشر لعلمه
*
*وغيرها...”
*
*أ. هند عامر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

إني بشوقٍ ماله عنوان ..!
*
*لليل*
*للقرآن*
*للتسبيح*
*للنفحات*
*يبعث رَوْحَها الرحمنُ
*
*هذا خطيب الشوق قامَ محدِّثاً:*
*إني أشم شذاكَ يا رمضانُ..!
*
*د. محمد المقرن
.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : 
*
*( إِذَا دَخَلَ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ ..)*
*رواه البخاري
*
*لو لم يكن في رمضان غير هذه*
*لاشتاقت إليه نفوس المؤمنين.
*
*كُن مستعدًا*
*لهذه اللحظة المهيبة*  :31: 
.
.

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان*  :55 (6): 
.

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

أقبل شهر لايرد فيه الدعاء
*
*في الحديث الصحيح* 
*ثلاثُ دَعَواتٍ مُستجاباتٍ :*
*دعوةُ الصائِمِ ، ودعوةُ المظلُومِ ، ودعوةُ المسافِرِ*
*صحيح الجامع
*
*ذهب بصر الصلت بن بسطام،*
*فجلس أصحابه يوما يدعون بعد عصرالجمعة،* 
*وذكروا بصره في دعائهم،
*
*فلما كان قبل غروب الشمس* 
*عطس عطسة فإذا هو يبصر
*
*[تاريخ دمشق]*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لم يُذكر شهر باسمه
*
*إلا شهر رمضان
*
*(شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ )
*
*هكذا بدأ*
*وصف رمضان وأحكامه*
*من عظمة الشهر أن أنزل فيه* 
*القرآن
*
*فرمضان [ شهر القرآن ]
*
*أ. عبدالعزيز العويد
.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
أفكار مقترحة*
*( إنطلاقة نحو التغيير)
*
*عند تلاوتك لحزبك من كتاب الله*
*( دوّن الآيات التي استوقفتك )*
*وبنهاية رمضان ستجد أن محور*
*حياتك تدور حول هذه الآيات*
*وبداية إنطلاقة لك*
*.*
*.
*
*فائدة*
*(كان خلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن)* 
*ينبغي على المربي أن يكون* 
*ترجمة حية لروح القرآن وتوجيهاته،* 
*ويقتدي بنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*في جميع حياته وهذا من أنفع وسائل التربية.
*
*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قبل رمضان: اختفاء لمصلين في صلاة الفجر!
*
*في رمضان: ظهور في صلاة الفجر واختفاء لمصلين في الظهر والعصر!
*
*طوبى لمن كان حيث يحب الله مكانًا وزمانًا.
*
*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*
*.
.
.*

*
لمّ شعث َ نفسِك، وقلْ لها : "ما أدراك ِ!!* 
*فقد يكونُ هذا هو آخر رمضانَ تدركه !!
*
*مزّق شريطا كان يلهيك.*
*أغلق جهازا كان يسرقُ وقتك.*
*ابتعد عن صحبك قليلا، 
*
*و كن مع الله !!
**.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

لأن رمضان ..* 
*{ أَيّاماً مَعدُودَات }
*
*فعدّ كلماتك التي تنطقها* 
*( عــدّاً )
*
*إلا في ..*
*ازدياد من الحسنات* 
*فعُب منها* 
*(عبّا)
*
*فلاتدري أي حسنة* 
*ترفعك عند الله ؟

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
رحمة الله وسعت ذاك الذي*
* قتل 100 نفس ..
*
*فكيف لا تسعك أنت مع أنك* 
*ما قتلت أحداً ؟!
*
*إذا صليت فاطلب رحمته* 
*وأبشر بها*  :55:  :55: *
*
*الشيخ مشاري الخراز
.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
الحزين ينظر خلفه ،* 
*والحائر ينظر حوله ،* 
*والمتفائل ينظر أمامه 
*
*والمؤمن* 
*[ ينظر فوقه ]، 
*
*فتفائل فالله معك*  :31: 

*بدر الحجرف*
*.
.
.*

*
برمضان جدد علاقتك مع الله 
*.
.
*ضعف أحاسيسك عند البلاء* 
*وقصور عبادة الصبر ناتجة* 
*من عدم فهمك عن الله !
*
*برمج نفسك أن أي بلاء يُصيبك*
*فهو رسالة حُب من الله لك !!
*
*فهنيئًا.. لمن رضي بأقدار الله*
*ولجأ للرب الرحيم وحده
*
*ربي حقا*
*إن عرفتك فلن أحتاجهم

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
في أفريقيا*
*قبيل الزوال وتحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة
*
*صائمة تحمل طفلها*
*وتقف في صف طويل تنتظر وجبة إفطار.
*
*غربت الشمس وارتفعت الأصوات وأفطرت بالنية.* :13 (1): 
*د. عبدالملك القاسم
*
*( مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا*
* فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً)
*
*من؟!*
*.
.
.*

*.*
*.*
*خواطر صائم*
*.*
*.*
*مجرد سؤال !!
*
*ما الذي يتمناه الذين* 
*سبقونا للدارالآخرة 
لو أدركوا رمضان ؟!
*
* . . جـاوب فـي نفسك ثم قارن مع واقعك . . . 
*
*( حامد الخضير )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اجعل حياتك رمضان ..
*
*يجعل الله موتك العيد .
*
*علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
فلسفة الصيام
*
*فقر إجباري* 
*يُراد به إشعار النفس الإنسانية*
*بطريقة عملية واضحة* 
*كل الوضوح: 
*
*أنَّ الحياة الصحيحة وراء الحياة لا فيها
*
*( وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنَ الأولَى )
*
*مصطفى صادق الرافعي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**.*
*.*
*خواطر صائم*
*.*
*.*
*قلت أكتفي بختمة واحدة*
*في رمضان بشرط**
*
*ألاّ أتجاوز آية إلاّ*
*وأعرف معناها
*
*وأستعنت* 
*( بتفسير مبسط )
*
*وبصراحة شيء لايتصور!
*
*نحن في غفلة شديدة عن* 
*عظمة هذا القرآن !!*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
لا يكفي أن تتلو، بل اجعل السورة* 
*تخالط شغاف قلبك.

*
*‏قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للأنصاري :*
*(مايحملك على لزوم هذه السورة ؟)* 
*قال : إني أحبها،
*
*فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(حبك إياها أدخلك الجنة).
*
*الشيخ إبراهيم السكران*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
‏من كان في غير رمضان يختطِفُ وقتًا للقرآن، 
ويجعل أكثر أوقاته لمواقع التواصل، 

**فليقلب المعادلة في رمضان !!
*
*وليعمر وقته بالقرآن ،*
*ويختطف لغيره !
**.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
لا يدع سيارته مفتوحة،* 
*ولا محفظته في الأماكن العامة،* 
*ثم تسرُق مواقع التواصل أغلى ما يملك* 
*وهو يرى ويسمع ! 
*
*- هذا رمضان يا محب، سرعان ما ينقضي !
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
حياتنا أيام معدودات ،*
*والسلامة لا يعدلها شيء 
*
*وحين يكون الهدف ( جنّة )* 
*عرضها السماوات والأرض ،*
*تتضح معالم الطريق ،*
*وتهون المشاق ،* 
*وللصابرين البُشرى ،
*
*في هذا الوقت ،*
*وهذه الأيام بالذات !*
*نحتاجُ إعادة تهيئة قلبية ;
*
*رمضان* 
*لن تفوز به نفوسُ أرضية !*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
الله كريمٌ شكُور 
*
*أقبِل عليه بقلب مُخبت، وأره من نفسِك خيرًا،* 
*ولاحِظ قلبك بعد ذلك، سيُروى بعد ظمأ ! 
*
*" وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْوَاهُمْ " 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
في رمضان شهر القرآن
*
*استوقفتني ..*
*( فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ ) 
*
*بين الجنة والنار مقدار**( زحزحة )*
*أنقذ نفسك ولو بقدرها !

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


**( وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَيْءٍ* 
*لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلاَّ بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ)
*
*خذ هذا اليقين معك ، أحرس به قلبك ، بدّد به قلقك ،* 
*لاشيء يستحق لحظة خوف منك
*
*علّق قلبك بالله*  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
قالت امرأة العزيز :*
*(مَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ سُوءًا إِلا أَنْ يُسْجَنَ أَوْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ)
*
*قال يوسف :*
* ( هِيَ رَاوَدَتْنِي عَنْ نَفْسِي )
*
*الواثق لا يحتاج ..*
*لكثرة الكلام والتمثيل
*
*ماجد الغامدي*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
* 
في الفجر . . . 
*
*‏" وأن أقترف على نفسِي سوءًا أو أجرهُ إلى مُسلِم " . . . ‏
*
*رسالة الحياة العظيمة التي تدعو بها كلّ صباح !* * . . 
*
*أن تكُون سلامًا على .. روحك وأروَاح من حولك . . . . 
**.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
***
*
من سيلتقطُ غيمَـة " العشر " لسماء قلبـــه !*
*.*
*.* 
*دنَا رحيلُ رمضان , وأتت عشرُ " الأيّام الحِسان "* 
*أرُوا الله من أنفسكم خيرًا ,*
*ضاعفـــوا*
*ضاعفـــوا*
*ضاعفـــوا*
*ما تجودُ به نفوسكم ,*
*أثقلوا موازينكم بالذكر يذكركم (الله), طهّروا قلوبكم , واعفوا واصفحوا عمن أساء لكم
*
*[ ألا تحبّون أن يغفر الله لكم ] .. 
*
*تسابقُوا للجنّة , واهتفوا [ وعجلتُ إليكَ ربّ لترضى ]*
*حفّزوا أهلكم , أصدقائكم , أحبابكم قولوا لهم [ أيامًا معدودات ]*
*ثمّ اهمسوا للوقت ألا ضياع فيما بقي من أيّام ,*  :55:  :55: 

*وأما بالليل !*
*فاطرحوا أمانيكم عند باب الجبار الرّحيم , فوالله ماوثقَ أحدٌ بالله (فخيّبـه) ..*
*فهو الودود سبحانه لا يردّ السائلين ..*
*لا يردّ السائلين ..*
*لا يردّ السائلين ...*
*،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
هل حدثت نفسك بالوصول 
*
*لأعظم هدف* 
*وأرفع منزلة* 
*وأشرف مقام 
*
*وهي أن تحوز على مرتبة 
*
*(رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ) ؟
*
*د. عائض القرني*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**.*
*.*
*خواطر صائم* 
*.*
*.*
*سؤال وجهته لنفسي*
*وماذا بعد رمضان ؟!
*
*لم لا أجعل حياتي كلها رمضان ؟!*
*تلاوة للقرآن ، تذكر ،*
*قيام ، دعاء ،
*
*لماذا لا أقول وداعا للفتور !!*
*لم أتوقف .. والأجل يطلبني !!
*
*أليس رب رمضان*
*رب الشهور كلها ؟!*


*ختامًا ..*
*لن أقول وداعا رمضان ..*
*بل .. سأجاهد لتكون كل أيامي*
*رمضان*  :55 (6):  :13 (5):

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

أرأيت حالك في هذه العشر،* 
*كيف تتهجد أكثر من ساعتين، 
*
*وتشعر بكثافة إيمانية طوال الليل؟
*
*أتعلم أن أقواما من السلف* 
*كان هكذا ليلهم السنة كلها؟!
*
*د. إبراهيم السكران*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
فإن أنت أدمت* 
*صحبة الصالحين* 
*و مراقبة الله، و لازمت الدعاء 
*
*وجدت ( ليلة القدر) في كل يوم،
*
*ولو لم تـفد من هذا السلوك إلا* 
*راحة النفس،* 
*.. ولذة الروح* 
*......لكفى 
*
*فكيف و أنت واجد مع ذلك سعادة الأخرى، 
و رضا الله .* :55:  :55: 

*الشيخ علي الطنطاوي
رحمه الله*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

بقي من الهلال*
*قدر أنمله .. أوقد سراجك ...
*
*أيام .. قد تغير*
*مجرى الحياة كلها
.
.
* :31: *
**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
عند مضمار التسابق مع الخلق* 
*فالفوز لمن سبق..
*
*أما مضمارالمسابقة إلى الله*
*فالفوز لمن صدق..
*
*مازال في رمضان* 
*فرصة لنصدق فيه مع الله*  :31: 

*فيا باغي الخير أقبل.
*
*وليد الرهوان

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
لماذا نفوسنا ارتاحت*
*في رمضان ؟!
*
*لأننا انشغلنا بالغاية*
*التي خُلقنا من أجلها
*
*تأملها*  :55: *...

*
*( وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ)
**.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
لا تسكب الدمعات لرحيل رمضان*
*فرمضان سيعود ..
*
*اسكب الدمعات خشية*
*أن يعود رمضان وأنت راحل
*
*ليكن صومك صوم مُودِع
*
*هياء المقحم
.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

مغبون .. مغبون .. مغبون، 
*
*من لم يبع ساعات* 
*ويشتري* 
*ثلاثة وثمانين عاماً 
*
*( ليلة القدر خيرٌ من ألف شهر)
*
*عبدالعزيز الطريفي

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

إذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود*
*ما يكون في رمضان ،،
*
*فكيف بالجود الإلهي* 
*من عتق وعفو وغفران* 
*وعطايا وهبات ؟!
*
*ناصر عبدالكريم

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
كل عبادة تستثقلها بعد* 
*رمضان
*
* قد أخبرك رمضان أنك تستطيعها*  :13 (5): *،* 
*فلا تنقطع عنها ... 

وتذكّر 
*
*( أَدْوَمُهَا وَإِنْ قَلَّ)
*
*ماجد الغامدي

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
*
*
إنتهى رمضان
*
*عاد الضيوف إلى منازلهم 
*
*وبقي لصلاة الفجر أهلها !
*
*أدهم شرقاوي*

 :Kafara:

----------


## الزهره البيضاء

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

.
.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.

..

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.
 :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.



 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.



 :Quran:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.


.
 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.
 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.

.
.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.
.



 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.

.

 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

.

.

----------


## مهرة القصر

.

.
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*علّمتني الهجرة
*.
.
*أن أروع العطايا أن يكون*
*بيتك كله من أهل الله ...
*
*كذلك كان بيت الصّديق...*
*أب ... يرافق الحبيب ،*
*وابن ...يأتي بالأخبار،* 
*وبنت .. تحمل الطعام للغار .
*
*ما أروعه من بيت. !! *
*
*اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*أرّخ عمر بن الخطاب التاريخ بالهجرة* 
*ولم يؤرخه بميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما فعل أهل الكتاب،
*
* لأن الأمة أمة عمل، ولا تقدس الزمن بلا عمل .
*
*( كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ 
تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَهّ )
*
*الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
علّمتني الهجرة
*.
.
*أن العدو يُمعِن في الحِصَار*
*والله يهيئ لنبيه أرحب دار وقرار*

*" وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً "

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اصنع صحوة في بيتك .. 
*
*. . . صحوة الصلاة ، والأذكار، والتلاوة،* 
*والحجاب، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والصدقة ،* 
*والاهتمام بأمر المسلمين . . . 
*
*" علي الفيفي " 

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
علّمتني الهجرة
.
.*
*أن تختار صديقك بعناية فائقة*
*فالحياة سفر شاق ،*
*والليالي هجرة ، 
*
*ونحتاج لصديق يقول لنا :
*
*( لاتَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا )

* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*علّمتني الهجرة
*.
.
*( إِلَّا تنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ*
*الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ )* *
*
*قلّة عدد..( ثاني اثنين )*
*وقلّة منعة.. (في الغار)
*
*ونصره الله ...*
*لأنّ الكون بيده*  :31: 
*والأسباب عجماء صماء بكماء ..إن لم يأذن لها . 

* :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
رؤي الإمام الشافعي في المنام بعد موته فقيل له: ما فعل الله بك؟*
*قال: رحمني وغفر لي، وزُفِفتُ إلى باب الجنة كما تُزَفُّ العروس، ونُثِرَ عليَّ كما يُنثَر على العروس.
*
*فقيل له: بم بلغت هذه الحال؟*
*فقال قائل: بقوله في كتابه "الرسالة" : "وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون، وعدد ما غفل عن ذكره الغافلون".
*
*قال صاحب الرؤيا: فلما أصبحت، نظرتُ "الرسالة" فإذا الأمر كما رأيت.
*
*رواها الإمام البيهقي في "مناقب الشافعي" ص 2/304، والأصبهاني في كتاب "الترغيب والترهيب" ص 2/967، رقم (1682)، والأقليشي في كتاب "أنوار الآثار" ص 44،* 
*والأنباري في "شفاء السقام في نوادر الصلاة والسلام" ص 36، والسخاوي في "القول البديع" ص 466 - 467.
*
*اللهم صلِّ على سيدنا محمد عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون ، وعدد ماغفل عن ذكره الغافلون

**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلًا إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ )
*
*في مثل هذه اللّيلة خرج موسى
بقومٍ* *خائفين ضُعفاء،

وفي الصّباح تغير العَالم*  :31: 
*
https://binbaz.org.sa/fatwas/17253/متى-يصام-يوم-عاشوراء
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
ليس الشأن أن ..*
*تسرك فواتح وبدايات أقدار الزواج* 
*والغنى والمال والولد والشهرة؛ 
*
*بل الشأن في مآلاتها؛
*
* فأكثر من : 
*
*"اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها".*

*الشيخ / محمود بن كابر الشنقيطي*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


( رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا )

* :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،


( إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ )
فيه إستحباب ابتداء الكتب
بالبسملة كاملة وتقديم الإسم
في أول عنوان الكتاب
السعدي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

:Quran:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*اللهم صلِّ على محمد ما ذكره الذاكرون الأبرار،* 
*... وصلِّ على محمد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*من عاش لله ،، عاش عظيماً 
*
*فكل ما كان لله كان به عظمة وعزة ،، 
*
*(مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعًا )
*
*لا تطلب العزة إلا من الله ،،
*
*د. وسيم يوسف*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*.
.
**علّمتني الكهف..
*
*(الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا)
*
*ظنك أنك صالح 
*
*لا يعني أنك صالح !
*
*نايف الفيصل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
(وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا )*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ )

* :55:  :55:  :55:  :55: 
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Quran:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*اللَّهمَّ صلِّ على سيدنا محمد عبدِكَ ونبيِّكَ ورسُولِكَ النَّبيِّ الأُمِّيِّ*
*وعلى آلِه وصحبِه وسلِّم تَسليماً كثيرا..*
*عدد ما أحاطَ به عِلمُكَ وخَطَّ بِهِ قَلمُكَ وأَحصاهُ كتابُك..*
*وارضَ اللَّهمَّ عن سادتنا*
*أبى بكرٍ وعمرٍ وعثمانٍ وعلي ٍ*
*وعن الصحابةِ أجمعين*
*وعن التَّابعين*
*وتابعيهم بإحسانٍ إلى يومِ الدِّين..*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،





،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*- استغفر الله العظيم لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات* *

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ast Green:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


* ( اللهم إني أسألك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
**القرآن غيرني 
.
.*
*كنتُ مُعجَبًا جِدًّا بالغرب وحضارته،* 
*وفي يوم من الأيَّام كانت* *جَدَّتي* 
*معي في سيارتي، 
*
*فأخذْتُ أحدّثُها عن حضارةِ الغربِ وتقدمِهم،
*
* فتَلتْ عليَّ قوله -تعالى- من سورة الرُّوم:* 
*{ يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِرً‌ا مِّنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنِ الْآخِرَ‌ةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ} [الرُّوم: 7] 
*
*فأيقنْتُ أنْ لا شيء يعدل الإيمان.
* :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*«اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد* 
*اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :32:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ast Green: 

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

ـ

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

ـ

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
صَباح .. العلم النافع*  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
صباح ،، النجاحات الممتدة.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) 
*
*لاتنس نفسَك 
*
*كن لها واعظًا !

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
علمتني الكهف* 
*.*
*.*
*تدبر ...*
*حينما تقرأ سورة الكهف كيف بدأ الله*
*بذكر القرآن :
*
*(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجًا)
*
*وختمت بذكر القرآن*
*وبينهما ذكر أنواع الفتن*
*وكأنها إشارة أن التمسك .. بالقرآن*
*[ نجاة من الفتن ]
*
*د. صالح عبدالكريم*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( يَا مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ )
*
*لاتستوحش وحدتك وإنفرادك ..*
*- فنواصيهم بيد الله* 
*- وحركاتهم وسكونهم بتدبيره سبحانه*
*وتذكر !!
*
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا)*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( الفجر ) و ( الفرج )
*
*كلمتان بينهما تقارب*
*في المبنى والمعنى وهو :*
*( انتقال من حالة إلى أخرى أحسن منها )
*
*فالفجر : انتقال من ظلام إلى نور*
*والفرج : انتقال من ضيق إلى سعة
*
*جعل الله أيامكم فرج من كل هم
*
*وفجر بعد كل ظلام.
* :13:  :13 (5):  :13 (5): *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أريد أن أخبرك أمرًا* 
*.*
*.*
*الجنة هي الفوز*
*الذي يجعل كل الخسارات السابقة تافهة
*
*النار هي الخسارة التي تجعل*
*كل المكاسب السابقة تافهة !*

*( فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ*
*وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قيل لعبدالله بن المبارك:*
*إلى متى وأنت تطلب العلم؟
*
*فأجاب :*
* (لعل الكلمة التي فيها نجاتي لم أسمعها بعد.!
*
*قال تعالى :*
*( وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
صَباح الطُّهر*
*.*
*.*
*غاب الهدهد وهو يحمل همة فأسلمت أمة ! 
*
*فاجعل لغيابك ثمرات مختلف آثارها
*
* - ازرع جميلا* 
*- أو ابنِ جيلا* 
*- أو كن للخير دليلا 
*
*لاتضع ساعدك تحت* 
*رأسك حتى تتعب !
*
*فهد الحمد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*لحياء وعفاف مريم* 
*تمنّت أن تكون : 
*
*{ نسياً منسيا } 
*
*فخلّدها الله* 
*ذِكْراً لا يُنسى .

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قال تعالى في قصة مريم عليها السلام :
*
*( كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ ...)
*
*تأمل ..*
*[ كُلَّمَا ] فهي دائمًا ..
*
*في موضع صلاتها !*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
الفرق بين الجنة والنار*
*أنّ الجنة لها طريق واحدة طويلة*
*أما النّار فلها الكثير من الطرق المختصرة !
*
*أدهم شرقاوي
*
*قال تعالى :*
*(وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ* 
*وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَن سَبِيلِهِ* 
*ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
طُعِنَ الفاروق رضي الله عنه*
*وهو يصلي الفجر ..
*
*وقُتل علي رضي الله عنه*
*وهو ذاهب لصلاة الفجر ..
*
*فنسأل الله أن لايُباغتنا* 
*الأجل
*
*ونحن نائمون عنها !*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قد كان الهدهد أرقى من كثير منا في نقل الأخبار*
*حيث قال:
*
*( جِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ )
*
*فلم يقل !!
*
*سمعت أو قرأت أو قالوا*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
كن مع الحق...
*
*ولو خالفك أهلُ الأرض جميعًا
*
*وتذكر أن الله محاسبك وحدك!
*
*( وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا )
*
*الشيخ نبيل العوضي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
علّمني رسول الله 
.
.*
*كان النبي وصحبه في سفر*
*فنفعتهم مشركة بمزادة ماء
*
*فكانوا يغيرون حولها*
*ولا يصيبون قومها!
*
*هذا الوفاء لمشرك*
* فكيف بالوفاء لمسلم ؟!
*
*الشيخ ابراهيم السكران*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أدركنا السلف* 
*وهم لا يرون العبادة في الصوم* 
*ولا في الصلاة !
*
*ولكن في الكفِّ عن أعراض الناس .
*
*الإمام ابن أبي الدنيا رحمه الله*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
وصلاتنا تحلو علـى المختارِ*
*معها السلامُ لسيّد الأبـــرارِ
*
*صـلوا عليه وسلّموا وترنّمـوا*
*في حبّهِ يـا معشر الأخيـارِ
*
*( اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم* 
*وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
[ لاتحكم على الظاهر! ]
*
*ربما أظهر الله لك حسنة ليس لك غيرها*
*وربما أظهر لأخيك سيئة* 
*ليس له غيرها
*
*( فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قيل :* 
*نهينا عن قتل الهدهد لأنه* 
*غار على التوحيد 
*
*ونهينا عن سب الديك لأنه* 
*يوقظ للصلاة 
*
*إن العمل لهذا الدين* 
*عزة وكرامة وأمان وإيمان ... 
*
*عبد الله الداود.
*
*قال تعالى :*
*( وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
خطب عمر بن عبدالعزيز يوما*
*فقال في موعظته :
*
*إني لأقول لكم هذِه المقالة ..*
*وما أعلم عندَ أحدٍ منكم من الذنوب أكثرَ مِمَّا عندي؛ 

فأستغفر الله لي ولكم،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*"وَإِن تَعَاسَرْتُمْ فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَى" 
*
*‏يُوجد الله البديل عن كل شيء* 
*يوجد الله البديل عن أقرب الأشياء إليك.
*
*لا تقفُ الحياة على أحد ..*
*وفي الله عوض عن كُلّ فائت.
*
*د.طارق*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
وإن تجمَّعتِ الآلام عاصفةً*

*فتلك بشراك؛ خلف العاصف المَطَرُ ..!
*
*د. محمد المقرن
*
*قم لله ،، ونم هانئا مستبشرا ..* 
*تصبحون والطمأنينة تسكنكم
* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ )*

*مهما عصفت الأهوال بأبيك .. 
*
*تبقى أنت الأهم في قلبه ..* *
*
*" علي الفيفي "*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
"هاجَر التي كانتْ تسْعَى صُعُوداً ونزُولاً*
*بين الصَّفا والمَروة*
*كان غاية أملِها ( قِربة ماء )
*
*فجاءَها نبعُ زمزمَ الذي لم ينضبْ حتى اليوم
*
*هكذا فَرَجُ اللهِ حين يأتي"*  :31: 

*أدهم شرقاوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
الصبيُّ الذي أُلقي في الجُبِّ*
*وانتشله دلو،وبيع بثمن بخس
كان يُعدُّ على مهلٍ ليكون عزيزمصر

صفحة قاسية في كتاب أيامك
قد تكون مجرد تمهيد لأجمل 
صفحات حياتك الأفضل

فأحسِنْ الظنَّ بالله .*
*وإبشر بما يسرك

* :55:  :55:  :55:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
رسالة إلى ...*

*يا معلّم القرآن ،*
*لم أجد أجمل منها لك ..*

*( وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى )
*
*أمل الشيخ*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الأَحْبَارِ وَالرُّهْبَانِ لَيَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ )
*
* كثيرا .. وليس كلهم .. 
*
*كن دقيقا في تعبيراتك حتى في حديثك عن أعدائك.
*
*علي الفيفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*" ما تركت امرأة فرعون عذراً لأحد .." !
*
*رحم الله تلك الروح النديَّة،*
*أي غربةٍ .. كانت تعيش؟*
*أي شدةٍ .. كانت تلاقي؟*

*عمارالعتيبي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
يقين* 
*.
.*
*حينما تدعو الله .. أن ييسر لك أمورًا*
*توقن أنها متيسرة.حينها تكون فهمت*
*حقيقة الدعاء!
*
*لم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم يتضرع يوم بدر وهو*
*شاك بالنصر، 
*
*كان يدعو لأن الدعاء عبادة..*
*لأن الله يحب أن نظهر له افتقارنا .
*
*زياد السماعيل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
"صاحب من تصاحب*
*فوالله الذي على العرش استوى*
*لن يصاحبك في قبرك إلا صاحب واحد
*
*ألا وهو " عملك الصالح "
*
*فأحسن صحبته يحسن صحبتك في قبرك"

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
علمتني الكهف 
.
.*
*أنّ قلة صبرك* 
*وكثرة عتابك*
*قد تُفقدك أحبابك
*
*( قَالَ هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا )
*
*إبراهيم العقيل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ )
*
* حتى "رفاقك"* 
*قد يسمعونك كلمات ( اليأس )* 
*فلاتتـوقف .....عن ( الأمـل )
*
*ولو أثقلك اليأس.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أوقدتُ حرفي من عبير سناكا* 
*فأنا وحرفي والأنام فداكا* 
* يا من له الأبيات سالت عذبةً* 
*لرضى الإله تسيل ثم رضاكا 
*
*د.نجم الحصيني**
*
*( اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .*
*اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ )
*
*سُمِع عليه الصلاة و السلام وهو في سجوده في صلاة الكسوف يقول :*
*(ربِّ ألم تعِدْني أن لا تعذِّبَهُم وأنا فيهم 
*
*ألم تعِدْني أن لا تعذِّبَهُم وهم يستغفِرونَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
القرآن غيرني* 
*.*
*.*
*كان بيني وبين الصُّحبةِ الصَّالحة بعضُ المشاكل* 
*حتَّى وسوس لي الشَّيطان تَرْكَهم، فقرأتُ قوله تعالى:* 
*{**وَاصْبِرْ‌ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَ‌بَّهُم** بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِ‌يدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ} [الكهف:28] 
*
*فكان ذلك أعظمَ مثبِّتٍ لي معهم ،وعلمتُ أنه 
( فإنَّما يأكلُ الذئبُ منَ الغنمِ القاصيةَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
كان السلف رحمهم الله تعالى يقولون: 
*
*ما الرحمة إلى أحد بأسرع منها إلى مستمع القرآن،
*
* لقول الله تعالى: (وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ)* *[لأعراف:204] 
ولعل من الله واجبة. 

https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...5%D8%B1/page25
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
رأيت الدهر مختلفاً يدورُ* 
* فَلاَ حزْنٌ يَدُومُ ولا سُرُوْرُ*

*وقد بنت الملوك به قصوراً*
* فلم تبق الملوك ولا القصور**
*
*علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
" يا عِبَادِي إنَّكُمْ تُخْطِئُونَ* 
*باللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ، 
*
*وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا،* 
*فَاسْتَغْفِرُونِي أَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ "
*
*هل مر بك رحمة ..*
*وغمر قلبك كرم كهذا !!
* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*( ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ )
*
*الحكمة*
*يمنحها الله من أحب من عباده*
*فبالحكمة..*
*تلين الأفئدة*
*وتستجيب العقول*
*وتذعن الأرواح لهذا*
*المنطق السديد
*
*فهل أنت من الحكماء!!*
*الذين يعرفون*
*كيف يخاطبون القلوب*
*ويكسبونها
*
*تأمل.. قوله تعالى :*
*(ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ )

* :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56): *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*(وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ)*
*وبعدها مباشرة :*
*(وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ)
*
*ليس هناك تساؤل عن جدوى*
*صناعة الفلك فى اليابسة!
*
*مع أوامر الله يلزمك فقط*
*التسليم والإنقياد 
*
*علي الفيفي“*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
لا ينتقم لنفسه من كانت*
*الآخرة همّه، 
*
*فكل ينتقم لغايته، 
*
*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينتصر إلا* 
*لحرمات الله، ويقول :
*
*(اعط من حرمك وأعرض عمن ظلمك)
*
*الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*(فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ لِنتَ)
*
*إذا رأيت شخصا لينا هينا*
*فاعلم أنه قد :
*
*نال رحمة من الله*
*لينة قلبه وطبعه
*
*فسأل الله رحمة*
*تلين قلبك وطبعك
*
*د. محمد الربيعة*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*‏قال ابن عباس : 
*
*. . أجد في كتاب الله أن الظلم يخرب البيوت ! . . . . 
*
*وتلا : 
*
*{ فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا ... } .*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
الصبر 

هو القبول الهادئ بأنّ الأمور يمكن أن تتحقق بترتيب يختلف عن الذي تظنه في عقلك .*
*" القبول الهادئ " لما قدره الله لك ، هو قمّة الإيمان ، لذا جزاؤه الطمأنينة .**
*
*( وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا )
* :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*عن الله أحدّثك*  :31: 
*.
.*
*مهما عظُم قدرُ إنسانٍ ما في نفسك..*
*ومهما كان مُشْفِقا عليك..وناصحا لك*
*( تُجادلُك في زوجها )..
*
*يبقى أن هناك أشياء لا تُبثّ*
*ولا تُحْكى إلا لله جل جلاله :
*
* ( وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ )..
*
*د .طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
رسالة مواساة* *
.
.

**رحمة الله تُدرك العبد ..*
*في أي حال، وتحت أي ظرف، 
*
*ولا يحجبها الزمان والمكان،* 
*تأتيك من غير مَظانها، 
*
*ولرُبَّما نزلت عليك مع أسباب ظننتَها من الهلاك المحقَّق!"
*
*( رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ )
*
*لمى محمد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
عن الله أحدّثك*  :31: 
.
.
*فِي كلّ مرّةٍ يُدركني فيها*
* لُطفُكَ الخَفيُّ
*
*أستَشْعرُ قولَكَ :
*
*"وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى"*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
تولى اللهُ أمرَ يوسف*
*فأحوجَ القافلة إلى الماءِ ليخرجه من البئر
*
*ثم أحوجَ عزيز مصر إلى الأولاد ليتبناه*
*ثم أحوجَ الملك إلى تفسير الرؤيا ليخرجه من السجن*
*ثم أحوجَ مصر كلها إلى الطعام ليجعله عزيز مصر
*
*إذا تولى الله أمرك*
*هيّأ لك كل أسباب السعادة وأنت لا تشعر
*
*فسلِّمْ أمرك لله*  :55:  :55:  :55: *
*
*( إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*ولا يزال القرآن يعلمك كيف تتعامل*
* إذا تغير عليك أقرب الناس:*
*( يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنْتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا )
*
*وكيف تواجه الخذلان:*
*( وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِن بَعْدِي)
*
*وماذا يكون موقفك حين يظن فيك الأقربون ما ليس فيك*
*(يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ)
*
*طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
دعها تبرد..
*
*ولقد علمتني الحياة أن الرد على* 
*الكلام مباشرة نار تحرق كل شيء..* 
*(الماضي،والحاضر،والمستقبل )..
*
*إذا سمعت كلمة مؤذية فدعها* 
*تبرد،وقلّبها على عدة محامل،
*
*فإن وجدت ولومحملا واحدا لها* 
*فأعرض عن الرد،*
*واحتسبها عند الله..
*
*وتأكد:*
*أن الله سيعوضك،ويعلي قدرك..
*
*د.علي الشبيلي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم* 
*وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.)*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
**«* *الَلـهُم اجْعَل كِتْابى فِى عِلِّيِّيْن وَاحْفَظ لِسَانِى عَن الْعَآلمِيْن* *»*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
(قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ast Green:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

* 
**"اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي كُلَّهُ دِقَّهُ وَجِلَّهُ وَأَوَّلَهُ وَآخِرَهُ وَعَلَانِيَتَهُ وَسِرَّهُ"
*
*ومن قال آمين*  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنَّ الله لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
(ذَلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِ)

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
القرآن غيرني* 
*.
.
*
*كنتُ واقعةً في ذنبٍ يشقُّ عليّ تركُه، 
وفي كلِّ مرة أرتكبُه يتملّكني شعور بالضَّيق الشَّديد، 

وفي أحد الأيَّام فتحتُ المذياع؛ فإذا بقول الله عزَّ وجلَّ: 
{يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلَا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّـهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ} [النِّساء:108] 
*
*يُرتِّله أحد القراء بصوتٍ مؤثَّرٍ جدًّا؛ 
فاقشعرَّ جسمي،

وكان ذلك اليوم الحد الفاصل بين المعصية والإنابة إلى الله.*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*http://www.kasperlife.com/*

*http://www.kasperlife.com/1.html

* :55:  :55: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ* 
*مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
- استغفر الله العظيم لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِن كُنتُمْ آمَنتُم بِاللَّهِ فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُوا إِن كُنتُم مُّسْلِمِينَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
من علّق رأيه بالناس دار حيث داروا* 
*لأنهم لا يثبتون، 
*
*ومن علّق قلبه بالله ثبت* 
*لأن قوله الحق واحد* 
*في الأمس واليوم وغد .
*
*الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي
*
*( اللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ )

* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ )
*
* اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت، 
وعافنا فيمن عافيت، 
وتولنا فيمن توليت،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :32:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
" يا الله :
*
*لا تُقرِّبنا إلا ممن*
*يُقَرِّبنا إليك !"*  :31: 

*د. أدهم شرقاوي
*
*(كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا)*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
يحكمون عليك من وحي الظنون 
*
 :33:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَلَا تُبَذِّرْ تَبْذِيرًا )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Ast Green:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :30:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُم بُرْهَانٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُّبِينًا ) 
*
*(وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُّبِينًا) 

يستنير به: 
القلب، والوجه، والطريق إلى الله.
*
*فابحث عن أثر هذا النور في قلبك ووجهك وحياتك كلها.* :55:  :55:  :55: *
*
*الشيخ محمد بن صالح ابن عثيمين*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم صلِّ على محمد ما ذكره الذاكرون الأبرار،* 
*... وصلِّ على محمد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ )
*
*واول صفاتهم. ..
( فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ )
*
*وخُتِمت صفاتهم : بـ 
( عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ)
*
*فكان جزاؤهم :
( يَرِثُونَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ )

**
*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚



----------


## 沐焉 轻拚



----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
" 耷 轻陪倾 侨漉 轻揄 淹沐 轻徨 :*

*"轻增象 润恃橇 崆 湘倾 徨 媾潸 厍崾 "*
*
( 芋眢铁隗狨 轻狍艴 润邡象 邗愈羊 眭愈佯 )

* :31: *
*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚



----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

:AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚



----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
轻瘦鞘淝 徙 蓓 庙享邈 
幂尴淝 轻于窍 茹 蓓 庙享淝 . 
*
*涮砣 轻阪砣享
*
*{ 驷鞘筱跸篪潴 陧漤 裴 闱闶篪阡 儒 靡媲糖 沅邈 殷妃洋审 轻晚巧 轻硝漤 狯潴蔸述潴艴泮 蓓 }.

*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
闱 衙硎 阌徙 裴  黉涫 雾亚 沅. 
*
*{ 蒹狍 术殷啧媲 皿潸蒗芋啧泮 艴骟 皿邡狍沲 撒泱漩 鞘篪摅 }*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
轻扪落 泌巽 嬗磲 蓓 轻馅嫔
马鞘 轻扪落 眠妊 萸释 後掎嫒

哚倾 轻徨 迷 拭隧佯 蓓 轻漭嬗 沅 垌彦 
菔俞 惹崧砬省 葶 闼徨 蓓 轻拭隧". 

轻皂 阃阆 轻沅滔*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
轻徨 翘卺淝 沣 磙轻 徨 :
*
*( 窍熙狨驽笄 撒芋狍倾 裸鲣鲰潴 )
**
* :31: *
*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚



----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
( 窍熙狨驽笄 撒芋狍倾 嗅鲞 眢纡沲 轻熙狨嫦 )

* :31:

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

*
( 洋润潴 崆 术姻埴 搋狨嫒箐笄 润邡象 碰喧 弩象睑鼠潴 骟弩鳃 狍潴 泠潸 狍硝潸唧 洋旺泱绅 碰潴唧 皿潸鼠 轻骟弩侨)*

----------


## 沐焉 轻拚

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
العادل عزيز ..*
*وإن كان كافرا 
*
*والظالم ذليل ..*
*وإن كان بجوار الكعبة 
*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في مكة لإصحابه عن النجاشي :*
*( لو خَرجتُم إلى أرضِ الحَبشةِ فإنَّ بها مَلِكًا لا يُظْلَمُ عنده أحدٌ،)
*
*د.سعود الشريم*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
من قال : 

( أستغفرُ اللهَ العظيمَ الذي لا إلهَ إلَّا هو الحيَّ القيومَ وأتوبُ إليه )
غُفِرَ له وإنْ كان فرَّ من الزحفِ .
*
* صحيح الترمذي*
* المصدر : الدرر السنية*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
لك يا رسول الله أجمل قولنا*
*وأجلُّ تعظيمٍ وخير سلامِ
*
*صلى عليك الله ما وُلِدَ السنا*
*وأزاح ليلَ غياهبٍ وظلامِ …
*
*د محمد المقرن*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
التفاؤل 
*
*أن تتعلق بفرج الله* 
*مع أن المعطيات كلها ضدك،* *
*
*البحر أمامه،والعدو من خلفه !!**
*
*( قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ )
*
*د.نوال العيد

https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...B5%D8%B1/page6
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أمه :* 
*"فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي" 
*
*أمه الثانية :* 
*"لا تقتلوه" 
*
*أخته :* 
*"إذ تمشي أختك" 
*
*زوجته :*
*"يا أبتِ استأجره" 
*
*لا يوجد رجل عظيم ليس للنساء يد فيه. 
*
*أدهم شرقاوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قال ابن سيرين:*
*والله لا أبكى على ذنب أذنبته ولكن* 
*ابكى على ذنب كنت أحسبه* 
*هين 
*
*و هو عند الله عظيم
*
*( وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ )
* :30:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :32:  :32:  :32:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( يَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَالأَبْصَارُ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
{‏‏ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ* 
*وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏ }*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
في الدنيا قالوا عنهم: رجعيون ظلاميون!* 
*- وفي الآخرة يقولون لهم:* 
*{انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم} 
*
*- ويأتي الرد ساخرا:*
*{ارجعوا وراءكم فالتمسوا نورا}

سعد مطر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم اهدنا لصالح الأعمال والأخلاق 
فإنه لا يهدى لصالحها ولا يصرف سيئها إلا أنت*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
في الله عوضٌ عن كلِ مفقود..*
*وفي الله غنى عن كل موجود..
*
*كن مع الله..*
* يكن العالم بأكملهِ معك.*  :31: *💭...*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
(الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ)
*
*الطيب معهم حتى لحظة الوفاة
*
*" من عاش طيبا توفاه الله طيبا " 
*
* د. عقيل الشمري*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،




 :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد* 
*اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( الغني غني النفس )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah: 

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد عدد ماذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ast Green:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*عبارة في القرآن تحتاج منا لتركيز وانتباه ( فتزل قدم بعد ثبوتها )*
*لم يقل بعد تذبذبها ؛ بل بعد ثبوتها.. الحياة فتن .. والثبات صعب !! 
(الثبات ) لا يكون بكثرة الإستماع للمواعظ إنما يكون ( بفعل ) هذه المواعظ..*
*( ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرًا لهم وأشد تثبيتا )*
*اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك**

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
{ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ }*
*[سورة الزمر:36]
*
*إياك و إغتيال' أفراحك '!*
*قال : كيف أغتالها؟
*
*قلت : لما تربطها بالماديات أو الخلق*
*فالماديات تبلى. والخلق يتغيرون*
*'إجعلها مع الله '**
*
*عبد العزيز الأحمد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :55 (8):  :55 (8):  :55 (8):  :55 (8):  :55 (8):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*( وَالضُّحَى (1) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى (2) 
مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى (3) وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى (4)
وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى )
* :31:  :31:  :31: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
دواء مجرّب
*
*"كان يعرض لي آلامٌ مزعجة بحيث تكاد تقطع الحركة مني ..*
* فأبادر إلى قراءة الفاتحة وأمسح بها على محل الألم فكأنه حصاة تسقط"
*
*ابن القيم*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :32:  :32:  :32:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد
عدد ماذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
, سُبحانَ اللهِ و الحمدُ للهِ* 
*و لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ و اللهُ أكبرُ ،،*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



*اللَّهمَّ صلِّ على سيدنا محمد عبدِكَ ونبيِّكَ ورسُولِكَ النَّبيِّ الأُمِّيِّ*
*وعلى آلِه وصحبِه وسلِّم تَسليماً كثيرا..*
*عدد ما أحاطَ به عِلمُكَ وخَطَّ بِهِ قَلمُكَ وأَحصاهُ كتابُك..*
*وارضَ اللَّهمَّ عن سادتنا*
*أبى بكرٍ وعمرٍ وعثمانٍ وعلي ٍ*
*وعن الصحابةِ أجمعين*
*وعن التَّابعين*
*وتابعيهم بإحسانٍ إلى يومِ الدِّين..*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم اجعل القرآن لنا في الدنيا قريناً*
*وفي القبر مؤنساً.. وفي القيامة شفيعاً.. وعلى الصراط نوراً*
*وإلى الجنة رفيقاً ومن النار ستراً وحجاباً*
*وإلى الخيرات كلها دليلاً وإماما*
*آمين*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد* 
*اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Ast Green:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Sob7an:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*اللَّهُمَّ آتِني ( الحِكْمَةَ ) الَّتي مَنْ أُوتِيهَا فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا
* :Amen:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،



 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
قال تعالى*
*{ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَامًا }
*
*إشارة إلى أنهم لا يقصدون حضوره ولا سماعه،*
*ولكن عند المصادفة التي من غير قصد يكرمون أنفسهم عنه.*  :27: 

*تفسيرالشيخ السعدي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
"واسجد واقترب"
*
* كل سجدة خالصة* 
*تقربك من الله،* 
*وترفع درجتك في الجنة، 
*
*ولذا لما طلب الصحابي من النبي مرافقته بالجنة 
أوصاه بكثرة السجود أي الصلاة
*
*أ.د.ناصر العمر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه آجمعين*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*( قَالَ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا )
*
*حروف (العتب)*
*هي نفس*
*حروف (التعب)
*
*فاستحضر في نفسك*
*دائما*
*أن كثرة العتب*
*وسيلة مواصلة*
*الشعور بالتعب*
*فانتبه !
*
*(قَالَ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا)
*
*د.سعود الشريم*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
بين ( اقْرَأْ )*
*و( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ )
*
*رحلة 23 عاما مليئة بالبذل والصبر والدعوة والإحسان فكان النصر
*
*( إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ )
*
*د.عبدالعزيز الأحمد*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

** 
آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ* 
*.
*.
*. قال تعالى :*
*{ وَحَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَاضِعَ مِن قَبْلُ*
*فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ*
*يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ .. } .*
*.*
*.*
*‏ ‏كانوا في الصباح باهتمام*
*كيف يقتلونه ؟!*
*.*
*. ‏و أمسوا وهم في جهد*
*كيف‏ يغدونه ؟!!*
*.*
*. ‏ هذا تدبير الله . .

* :31: 

*. " طواري محمد الطواري "*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أنت من يحتاج إلى حفظ القرآن*
*وإلا فهو محفوظ
*
*قبل نزوله ( فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ )
*
*وأثناء نزوله ( وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ )
*
*وبعد نزوله ( وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ )
*
*عوض الجميلي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أخبَرَكَ أنّه
"عليمٌ بذاتِ الصُّدور"
*
*لأنه يعلمُ أنه سيمرُّ بكَ وقتٌ*
*لا تجِدُ ما تقوله في دعائِكَ
*
*اطمئِنْ :*
*سبحانه أعلمُ بكَ منكَ !
* :31: 

*أدهم شرقاوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
وصيّة مٌحب*  :31: *
.
.
**خذها نصيحة من مجرب
*
*واظب كل يوم على قراءة (10) آيات من القرآن، 
وتفكّر فيها، وحاور نفسك في معانيها، 

ستكتشف بعد عام أن الكثير من تفكيرك وحياتك قد تغيّر.
*
*خميس العدوي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
في الحياة* 
*.*
*.*
*ليس شرطا أن تبدو مُتماسكا دائما.*
*( تَوَلَّوا وَّأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا ).. 
*
*الانكسار تعبير عن حقيقة إنسانيّتنا*
*( وَخُلِقَ الْإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا )..
*
*د. طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
رسالة* *
.
.
صلاحك واستقامتك..*
*ليست بفضل التربية الصارمة،*
*ولا عزوفك الفطري عن الباطل،*
*ليس بيئةً نقية، ولا إخوانًا يتعاهدونك..
*
*هو اختيار إلهي وحسب :
*
*( فَاجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ )
*
*زياد السماعيل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
" كلما أوَيْتَ إلى فِراشك*
* تذكَّرْ رجلاً من أهل الجنَّة*
* لم يكُنْ كثير العمل* 
*ولكنه كان سليم الصَّدر* 
*لا ينام وفي قلبه حقد على أحد !**"*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

* 
( وَجَنَى الْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ )
*
*يقول أهل التفسير :*
*" يأكل منها القائم والجالس والمتكأ "
*
*اللهم تلك الراحة والمنزلة*  :31: *
* :Amen: *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ) [النحل ية:74]
*
*دائما هناك احلام نستعجلها ويكتب الله تأجيلها*
*فنحزن ونتألم ثم نكتشف أن ذلك خيرا لنا*  :31: *
*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
*
*احيانا .. يكون أثر الأشياء العابرة ..
*
*والأشخاص العابرون .. على حياتك ..
*
*كبيرا .. كبيرا جدا ..
*
*( وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى )
*
*أنت لا تعرف أين يضع الله سرّه ..!
*
*طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
في الحياة 
.
.
( وَقَلِيلٌ مَّا هُمْ ) [ص آية:24]
*
*هي هكذا ..الأشياء الجميلة نادرة
*
*عزيزة المنال.. والطريق اليها طويل..
*
*( وقليل ماهم )
*
*طارق مقبل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَلا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ ) [يوسف آية:87]
*
*مهما تكاثرت ابتلاءاتك
*
*ومهما اشتدت محنك
*
*ومهما ضاقت عليك الحياة
*
*ومهما فقدت أعظم ماملكت
*
*لاتيأس من كرم الله ولطفه*  :31: 

*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْئَسَ الرُّسُلُ ) [يوسف آية:110]
*
*دلالة واضحة على شدة الكرب
*
*حتى ظهر أثره على خير الخلق
*
*وهم الرسل
*
*لكن تأمل العاقبة
*
*( جَاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا )* *
*
*ابتسام الجابري*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*فى الأزمات
*.
.
*( إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ )
*
*( فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ )
*
*كلها إشارات ودلالات
*
*تقول لك:
*
*لاعسر يدوم الا وخلفه
*
*فرج ربك
*
*روائع القرآن*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَإِن مِّن شَيْءٍ إِلَّا عِندَنَا خَزَائِنُهُ ) [الحجر آية:21]
*
*‏طموحك،أحلامك،أمنياتك موجودة عند الله،
*
*فأستمطرها بالرجاء والسجود والدعاء والإستغفار*  :13 (3):  :13 (3):  :13 (5):  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 

*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِن دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا ) [الكهف آية:50]
*
*وأي ظلم أعظم من ظلم من اتخذ عدوه الحقيقى وليا 

وترك الولي الحميد ؟

*
*المصدر: تفسير السعدي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا رَاغِبُونَ ) [القلم آية:32]
*
*‏أيقظ في روحك رغبة دائمة إلى الله 

ترقبا مستمرا لفضله وأشواقا لا تتوقف لعطائه 
*
*كن دائما في انتظار خير جديد*  :31:  :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَتَبَيَّنُوا )
*
*( فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ )
*
*( لاَ يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ )
*
*( إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ )

**( وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا )
*
*( وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا )
*
*نصوص عديدة في كتاب الله*
*مشحونة بحفظ عقدة الأخوة**
*
*فلا تقطعه بسكين* *الإساءات المتكررة !

**ياسر الحزيمي*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَّقْدُورًا ) [الأحزاب آية:38]
*
*لا شيء يمر بعبث !
*
*حتى تعثراتك الصغيرة
*
*كانت لأجل ان تعرف شيئا ما
*
*لأجل أن تعى, لأجل أن يتسع أفقك
*
*وتضيق توقعاتك
*
*( وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَّقْدُورًا )
*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( كَأَنَّهُمْ جَرَادٌ مُّنتَشِرٌ ) [القمر آية:7]
*
*تشبيه بليغ
*
*حادوا عن الصراط المستقيم
*
*تبعا لاهوائهم
*
*فغدا ينتشرون
*
*كالجراد يمنة ويسرة
*
*يتخبطون كالتائه على غير هدى
*
*أ.د. ناصر العمر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا ) [الكهف آية:108]
*
* النفوس جُبلت على حب التحول والتغيير..إلا في الجنة ! 

فأهل الجنة :*
*( لا يبغون عنها حولا ) 

اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة*  :31:  :31: 

*نايف الفيصل*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى ) [طه آية:36]
*
*لا تدري ..!!
*
*رُبَّ ساعة يقال لك فيها
*
*( قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ )
*
*ارفع كل حاجاتك ورغباتك الي الله .
*
*عبدالله بلقاسم

https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...1#post44401156
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
*
*( بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ )
*
*ومع ذلك هتف بالدعاء
*
* ( وَارْزُقْهُم مِّنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ )
*
*مهما كانت ظروفك قاحلة
*
*سينبت الله الفرج من حيث لا تحتسب
*
*فثق بربك واسأله من فضله .* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

على سبيل الطمأنينة:*
*"فسَيَكْفِيكَهُم اللهُ"
*
*وعلى سبيل التسليم:*
*"وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى الله"
*
*وعلى سبيل النُصرة:*
*"إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا"
*
*وعلى سبيل المغفرة:*
*"إنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ"
*
*وعلى سبيل الوعيد:*
*"وما كانَ ربُّكَ نسيّاً"

* :31:  :31:  :31: 

*[البقرة آية:137] [غافر آية:44][الحج آية:38][هود آية:114][مريم آية:64]*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّكَ لَن تَخْرِقَ الْأَرْضَ وَلَن تَبْلُغَ الْجِبَالَ طُولًا ) [الإسراء آية:37]
*
*مهما بلغ حجم منازلنا أو حداثة سياراتنا
*
*أو ضخامة حسابنا البنكي
*
*فقبورنا ستظل دائما بنفس الحجم : فلنتواضع .

*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ ) [آل عمران آية:134]
*
*لن ينسى الله ابتلاعك للكلام
*
*ولا عتبا كتمته ، ولا قهرا ألجمته
*
*ولا ألما بحقك سكت عنه ، 

فاطمئن ..* :31:  :31: 


*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَفِرُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ ) [الذاريات آية:50]
*
*كلما انكسر قلبك ، وخابت أمانيك
*
*وضاق صدرك ، وهرب أحبابك،
*
*فِرَّ إلى الله سيجبر كسرك ويرحم ضعفك .* :13 (5):  :13 (5): 



*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ ) [الإسراء آية:25]
*
*قد يسيء بعض الناس بك الظن
*
*وقد يظنّك آخرون أطهر من ماء الغمام
*
*ولن ينفعك هؤلاء ولن يضرك أولئك
*
*المهم هو حقيقتك وما يعلمه الله عنك
*
*فأصلح ما بينك وبين الله ثم امضِ مطمئنا .

*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَقُل لَّهُمْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ قَوْلًا بَلِيغًا ) [النساء آية:63]
*
*شُكراً
*
*لكلِّ الذين قالوا لنا شيئاً 
*
*عظُمتْ فيه 
*
*محبَّةُ اللهِ في قلوبِنا* 

*( وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولا بليغا )

*
* بدون مصدر*
*
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

،

*
( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا حَسُنَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا ) [الفرقان آية:76]*
*( كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ ) [الرحمن آية:26]
*
*ليس في الدنيا ما يستحق ان نختلف
*
*عليه.. ولا نكره بعضنا لاجله..
*
*فعنوان الدنيا:
*
*(** كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ** )
*
*وعنوان الاخرة 

( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا* *حَسُنَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا )
*
*فاعمل الخير ..واصفح.. واعف
*
*وتغافل.. واستغفر كثيرا
*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ ) [البقرة آية:222]
*
*مهما تعثرت في جهادك لنفسك وكثر منك الزلل
*
*فعد إلى ربك ثانية وثالثة وعاشرة إلى أن تلقاه،
*
*حطم قنوطك باستشعار عظيم رحمته التي وسعت حتى المسرفين،
*
*عد إليه سيقبلك ويُحبك*  :31: *

*
* بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَضْحَكَ وَأَبْكَى ) [النجم آية:43]
*
*الذي خلق الدموع في عينيك
*
*قادر على أن يخلق البسمة في فمك
*
*فثق بربك إنه على كل شيء قدير .* 


*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الْأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ ) [الحاقة آية:24]
*
*تذكير
*
*أنت تعيش الآن في
*
*"الأيام الخالية"

*
*خالد بن بدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،


*( فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِّكَيْلَا تَحْزَنُوا ) [آل عمران آية:153]
*
*إذا تتابع عليك ألم بعد ألم فاعلم أنك على موعد
*
*مع مفارقة الأحزان بإذن الله .* :31: 


*إبراهيم الفايز*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ ) [يوسف آية:84]
*
*لحظة تذهلك وتذهب بك
*
*( وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ )
*
*ولحظة تحييك وتعيدك إليك
*
*( فَلَمَّا أَن جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ أَلْقَاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا )
*
*وبينهما عمر طويل .. ويقين راسخ
*
*( وَأَعْلَم مِنَ اللَّه مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ )**

*
*بدون مصدر

**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ ) [فاطر آية:34]
*
*‏من ظن أن طريق الجنة محفوف بالورود فقد وهم
*
*فاحتسب ما يصيبك من حزن وهم
*
*فإن هذا من زاد الطريق 

*

* بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
( وَقُل لِّعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ) [الإسراء آية:53]
*
*تفقّد حروفك قبل إرسالها
*
*تذكر أنك ستلقيها في قلوب طرية
*
*رب كلمة نسيتها أنت
*
*لكن قلوبا كثيرة لا تزال تنزف منها
.
.
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى ) [آل عمران ية:39]
*
*( يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ ) [آل عمران آية:43]*
*.*
*‏الصلاة باب البشائر*  :13 (5): 

*‏بشَّر الله زكريا بالولد ( وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي )
*
*‏وبشَّر الله مريم بعيسى بعدما أوصاها بالصلاة
*
*‏( يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي )

*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( هُوَ أَهْلُ التَّقْوَى وَأَهْلُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ ) [المدثر آية:56]
*
*‏لو ساورتك شكوك القنوط واليأس لعظم ذنوبك
*
*‏فاستشعر أن ربك أهل المغفرة
*
*مهما كانت فداحة ذنوبك و خطاياك

**
*
*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ ) [يونس آية:58]
*
*العيد لحظة تستحق منك الفرح وتجاهل الآلام و الأحزان ولو مؤقتا
*
*إفرح لأن الله ربك وهو عند حسن ظنك به 
*
*( قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا )

* :31: 

*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ الْخَائِضِينَ ) [المدثر آية:45]*
*.*
*حين يهيم من حولك في كل واد*
*يغتابون ويهمزون ويلمزون ؛ 

كُن أنت الأطهر
*
*لا تأكل معهم لحمَ إخوانك وتذكر :*
*( وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين )
*
*صمت يقربك إلى الله ؛ خير من كلمة*
*تضحكك قليلا هنا وتبكيك كثيرا هناك

*
*روائع القرآن*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ ) [مريم آية:21]
*
*( هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ )
*
*تمتمْ بها إن مات بك أمل .

* :31: 

* بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
( إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَن يَقُولَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ ) [يس آية:82]
*
*.إذا جاءك اليأس ليحبطك و يحدثك عن المستحيل
*
*فحدثه عن قدرة ربّ العالمين سبحانه 

( إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون )

* :13 (5):  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 


*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
*
*( وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ) [المائدة آية:32]
*
*هنيئا لمن أحيا نفسا فأطعم جائعا أو سقى ظمآنا
*
*أو آوى مشردا أو كسى عاريا أو كفل يتيما

**
*
*المصدر: عبدالمحسن المطيري

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( أَلَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ ) [الزمر آية:15]
*
*الخسارة الحقيقة أن يكون للجنّة ثمانية أبواب
*
*الباب مابين مصراعيه كما بين المشرق والمغرب
*
*ثم لا يُفتح لك .. 

جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهل جنته* :55:  :55:  :55:  :13 (56): 
*
* :Amen: 


*بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

“وَمَا فَقَدَ الماضُونَ مِثْلَ مُحَمّدٍ،* 
*ولا مثلهُ، حتى القيامةِ، يفقدُ.” 
*
*الصحابي حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه
شاعر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*اللهُم صلّ وسلّم على نبيّنا وحَبيبنا مُحمــد
وعلى آلهِ وصَحبه الطَيبين الطَاهرين**
* :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
شوقي إلى لُقيا النبي عظيم*
*لا الحِبرُ يرويه ولا الترنيم*

*كلا ولا غيثُ الغمام إذا همى*
*إلا الصلاة عليه والتسليم*


*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد*
* عدد ماغفل عنه الغافلون وعدد ماذكره الذاكرون الأبرار* 
*وعدد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار* :31:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
**إني لأرجو من يمينك شربةً*
*وبدار عدنٍ في جوارك منزلا*

*صلَّى عليكَ اللهُ ياعَلم الهدى*
*ماهَلَّ مزنٌ أو تراكمَ مُقبلِا**
*

*(اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبارك على محمد عدد خلقك ، ورضا نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك )

* :Anotherone:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،*
*
*
*يامن سما نحو الثريا ذكرهُ* 
*وأضٌاء كلّ الكون نور سناهُ* 

*لك يارسول الله كُلّ مدائحي* 
*ياشامخاً. ً طابت لنا ذكراهُ .
*
*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّد في الأَوَّلِينَ وَالآخِرِينَ، وَفِي الْمَلأِ الأَعْلَى إِلَى يَوْمِ الْدِّينِ.
* :55 (5):  :55 (5):  :55 (5): *
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أصلي عليك*
*وكل الوجود صلاة وشوق إليك* 
*أصلي بقلبي وأعمــــــــاق حبي* 
*وأمشي وأنت الضياء لدربــــي* 
*ونور الهدى ساطع من يديــك وكلي حنين وشوق إلـيـــــــــك* 
*رفعت المنارات للحائريــــــــن ونورت بالحق للعالميـــــــــــن* 
*ووحي السما هل من راحتيــك وكل البرايا تصلي عليـــــــــك* 
*
 محمود حسن اسماعيل*


*مساء الاقتداء بسنة المصطفى*

*( اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمدٍ وعلى آلِ محمدٍ ، كما صلَّيتَ على إبراهيمَ ، وعلى آلِ إبراهيمَ ، إنكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ ،*
*اللهمَّ بارِكْ على محمدٍ وعلى آلِ محمدٍ ، كما باركتَ على إبراهيمَ وعلى آلِ إبراهيمَ ، إنكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ )*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،

**
صحيحٌ ما رأيتُ النورَ من وجهِكْ*
*ولا يومًا سمعتُ العذبَ من صوتِكْ*
*ولا يومًا حملتُ السيفَ في رَكبِكْ*
*ولا يومًا تطايرَ من هنا غضبي*
*كجمر النارْ*
*ولا حاربتُ في أُحُدٍ*
*ولا قَتَّلتُ في بدرٍ*
*صناديدًا من الكفّارْ*
*، وما هاجرتُ في يومٍ*
*.. ولا كنتُ*
*من الأنصار*
*ولا يومًا حملتُ الزادَ والتقوى*
*لبابِ الغارْ*
*ولكنْ يا نبيَّ اللهْ*
*أنا واللهِ أحببتُكْ*
*لهيبُ الحبِّ في قلبي*
*كما الإعصارْ*
*فهل تَقبلْ؟*
*حبيبي يا رسولَ اللهِ*
*هل تقبلْ؟*
*.. نعم جئتُ*
*هنا متأخرًا جدًّا*
*ولكنْ .. ليس لي حيلةْ*
*.. ولو كانَ*
*قدومُ المرءِ حينَ يشاءْ*
*لكنتُ رجوتُ تعجيلَهْ*
*وعندي دائمًا شيءٌ من الحيرةْ*
*فمَن سأكونْ*
*أمامَ الصَّحْبِ والخِيرةْ*
*.. فما كنتُ*
*أنا - أنسَ - الذي خدمَكْ*
*ولا - عُمرَ - الذي سندَكْ*
*.. وما كنتُ*
*أبا بكرٍ - وقد صدَقَكْ -*
*.. وما كنتُ*
*عليًّا - عندما حَفِظَكْ -*
*ولا - عثمانَ - حينَ نراهُ قد نصرَكْ*
*.. وما كنتُ*
*- أنا - حمزةْ*
*ولا عَمْرًا ، ولا خالدْ*
*.. وإسلامي*
*أنا قد نِلتُهُ شرفًا*
*من الوالِدْ*
*ولم أسمعْ - بلالاً - لحظةَ التكبيرْ*
*ولا جسمي انشوى حيًا*
*بصحراءٍ بكلِّ هجيرْ*
*وما حطَّمتُ أصنامًا*
*.. ولا قاتلْتُ في يومٍ*
*جنودَ الكفرِ والتكفيرْ*
*وما قُطِعَتْ يدي في الحربْ*
*ولم يدخلْ هنا رمحٌ*
*إلى صدري*
*يَشُقُّ القلبْ*
*، ولم أُقدِمْ على شيءٍ*
*ولم أهربْ*
*ولا يومًا حَملْتُ لواءْ*
*ولا واجهتُ في شَممٍ*
*هنا الأعداءْ*
*ولا يومًا رفعتُ الرايَ خفَّاقةْ*
*أنا طفلٌ يُداري فيكَ إخفاقَهْ*
*.. ولكنْ يا رسولَ اللهْ*
*أنا نفسي*
*! لحبِّكَ يا رسولَ اللهْ و حبِّ اللهِ تَوَّاقَةْ*
** عبد العزيز جويدة -
*
*[ اللهمّ اجمعنا بالحبيب محمد ]
*
*اللهُم صلّ وسلّم على مَن شَرحت به القُلوب*
* وأنَرت به الدروب وهَديت به من الضَلالة وعلمت به من الجَهالة* 
*وأخرَجتنا به من الظُلمات~ إلى النُور*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
( وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ )
*
*فإذا كانت صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*للمسلمين سكن وطمأنينة لهم ! 
*
*فكيف بصلاة الله تعالى*
*عشر مرات عليك
*
*إذا صليت على النبي مرة !

* :55:  :55:  :55: 

*طواري الطواري*

*(اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبارك على محمد عدد خلقك ، ورضا نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك )
* :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
كلُّ القوافي*
*حينَ تُرسمُ هاؤها ..*
*تزهو بمدحكَ كي يزيد بهاؤها ..**
*
*صلَّى عليكَ اللهُ*
*ما حنَّ الجوى ..*
*وعليكَ صلت أرضُها وسماؤها ..*
*
د.نجم الحصيني*
*
*
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا )
*
*" اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم* 
*وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد."
*
*صباح الطهر*  :13:  :55:  :55:

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
أسرني وربي هذا الوصف للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
*
*( وَكَانَ رَسُول اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَجُلاً سَهْلاً )
*
*ترتاح في التعامل مع الرجل السهل السمح*
*يطاوعك في إختياراتك*
*لايدقق ولا يتشرط . !
*
*اللهُم صاحبًا مطواعًا ..
*
*زياد السماعيل
*
*اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبارك على نبيّنا وحَبيبنا مُحمد وعلى آلهِ وصَحبهِ أجمعين
**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
(* *مُرْ لي مِن مَالِ اللَّهِ الذي عِنْدَكَ،**)*
*تخيل لو أنك مسؤول وقال لك* 
*أحدهم هذه الكلمة ؟!
*
*ليس التحدي أن تعطيه ..*
*التحدي* *أن تبتسم له** قبل أن تعطيه ،
*
*في الحديث :

( فَالْتَفَتَ إلَيْهِ..ثُمَّ ضَحِكَ، ثُمَّ أمَرَ له بعَطَاءٍ.)*  :31: *
*
*زياد السماعيل
*
*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّد في الأَوَّلِينَ وَالآخِرِينَ، وَفِي الْمَلأِ الأَعْلَى إِلَى يَوْمِ الْدِّينِ.
*
*https://dorar.net/hadith/sharh/14365*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
في غزوة تبوك
*
*فقد صلى الله عليه وسلم كعب بن مالك
*
*في الطريق فقال ( مافعل كعب ؟! )
*
*...ما أحوج الناس إلى أب وصديق ومعلم
*
*ومربٍ يحتضنهم بمشاعره قبل كل شيء .
*
*د.مشعل الفلاحي
*
*اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبَارك وأنعِم، على عَبدك ونبيّك 
{ مُحمد وعلى آلهِ وأصحابهِ أجمعين**

*
*https://dorar.net/hadith/sharh/7067

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
كان الحسن البصري رحمه الله :
*
*( إذا حدّث بحديث حنين الجذع )
*
*بكى وقال :
*
*ياعباد الله* 
*" خشبةُ تحن شوقًا إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لمكانه*
*فأنتم أحق أن تشتاقوا إلى لقائه "*
.
.

*[ السَّلامُ عَليك ] يَوم يَفزع كُل مَخلوق ويقول: " نَفسي .. نَفسي " 
وأنتَ تُردّد: { أُمّتي .. أُمّتي } 
- اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبارك على نبيّنا وحَبيبنا مُحمد

https://dorar.net/hadith/sharh/8581

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

*
إلتجأ إلى خديجة .
*
*وهو أشجع وأعظم وأقوى رجال أمته 
*
*وقال لها: دثريني زمّليني .
*
*لاتخجلوا من مشاعركم 

عيشوها...
*
*المشاعر لاتقلل من قيمة أصحابها!"
*
*أدهم شرقاوي

**اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد*
* عدد ماغفل عنه الغافلون وعدد ماذكره الذاكرون الأبرار* 
*وعدد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار 
* :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56): *
**
*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**
**
في المعاملات*
*.*
*.**
*
*( وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ ) [التوبة آية:61]
*
*آذوا نبيك* 
*وتكلموا عنه بعظيم الإساءة*
*وعابوا عليه ما هو ميزة فيه ،* 
*- تقبله أعذارهم - .
*
*فلا تتعجب !!
*
*إن نكر البعض جميل*
*صفاتك واستخدمها*
* كعيب فيك !.*

*- اللهُم صلّ وسلّم وبارك على نبيّنا وحبيبنا مُحمد وعلى آلهِ وصحبه أجمعين*
*
https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...1#post44467256

* :27:  :27:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*.
.

( يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِن يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَا تَيْئَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْئَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ)
[يوسف آية:87]
*
*قصص الأنبياء في أرض الإسراء فوائد وعبر*
*المؤمن لا تستغرقه المصائب ويركز على الحل
*
*المصدر: أيمن الشعبان

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( لَن تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِن شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ ) [آل عمران آية:92]
*
*‏إذا بليت الثياب وتمزقت الأحذية وتعطلت الأجهزة*
*احترنا ثم قررنا ان نتصدق بها*
*أخشى أن هذا تخلص وليس صدقة!*
*( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون )
*
* بدون مصدر

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ ) [غافر آية:44]
*
*(وأفوض أمري إلى الله)*
*إذا أغلقت أمامك الأبواب*
*وأُسدل الحجاب وصعب الأمر*
*فأرفع ملف القضية إلى الحي القيوم سبحانه
*
* بدون مصدر

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ) [القصص آية:7]
*
*(إنا رادوه إليك)*
*من عمق البحر، من بطش فرعون*
*اعاده الله لمأواه بين نبضات قلبها*
*أمحنتك أكبر ! لا بلية إلا ويكشفها اليقين بالله .*
*.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّكَ لَن تَخْرِقَ الْأَرْضَ وَلَن تَبْلُغَ الْجِبَالَ طُولًا ) [الإسراء آية:37]
*
*(ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا)*
*راقب خطواتك جيدا*
*مشية البلاء ليست كمشية العافية*
*لاتسمح لأقدامك أن تجعلك من المتكبرين*
*.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا ) [الشرح آية:6]
*
*‏هذا الكلام خبر من الله سبحانه*
*‏وخبره أكمل الأخبار صدقاً ووعده لا يخلف !*
*فكلما تعسر عليك الأمر فأنتظر التيسير*
*.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ مُّفَتَّحَةً لَّهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ) [ص آية:50]
*
*ما أجمل تلك اللحظة لحظة توديع الشقاء والكدر للأبد*
*اللهم اجعلنا من أهل الجنة*
*.*
*المصدر: روائع القرآن

* :Amen:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*،
**

( قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ) [آل عمران آية:40]
*
*‏ستتغير نظرتك للأماني التي كنت تظنها*
*مستحيلة الوقوع عندما تؤمن بهذه الآية :*
*(قال كذلك الله يفعل مايشاء)*
*.*
*المصدر: حاتم بن صالح المالكي

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
**(وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيدًا جُرُزًا ) [الكهف آية:8]

كل مافي هذه الحياة من زينة وبهجة وجمال
سوف يزول ولن يبقى لك إلا صـالح الأعـمال

المصدر: عايض المطيري*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*

(فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا ) [نوح آية:10]
*
*يا رب نستغفرك من كل ذنب جنته أيدينا*
*وتجرأت عليه نفوسنا*
*فقلد علمنا بأن عفوك يا رب أعظم*
*.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*

(مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعًا إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ ) [فاطر آية:10]
*
*(إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب)*
*كلماتك الطيبة تصعد لربك سبحانه*
*حتى ولو لم يقدرها الآخرون*
*..*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
(قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ) [هود آية:43]

لقد كان الجبل أعظم مخلوق يمكنه الهرب إليه
لكنه لم ينفعه ؛ ‏لا تأو لغير الله في كربتك
.
المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
(قُلْ إِن ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي وَإِنِ اهْتَدَيْتُ فَبِمَا يُوحِي إِلَيَّ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ ) [سبأ آية:50]
*
*(إنه سميع قريب)*
*يسمع حتى تمتمات صدرك*
*قبل أن تترجمها حروفك الشاكية*
*وقريب منك، أقرب من كل المقربين لك
.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*(وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ) [البقرة آية:132]
*
*قصص الأنبياء في أرض الإسراء فوائد وعبر
.

**المصدر: أيمن الشعبان

*

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
(يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ مَا سَعَى ) [النازعات آية:35]
*
*أعمال نسيت ولكنها في كتاب أحصيت*
*فاعمل لنفسك ما يسرك يوم القيامة أن تراه*
*.*
*المصدر: بدون مصدر*

----------

